# Wie kann man "vordrängeln" im Dungeonfinder verhindern?



## Almenom (9. Februar 2011)

Worum geht es mir?

Ich erlebe es in letzter Zeit häufiger, dass ich per DF in eine Gruppe gerate, bei der der Tank nach Sekunden bereits weg ist. Oftmals sieht man noch kurz den Namen seiner Gilde und stellt fest, dass einer der anderen DDs aus derselben Gilde ist. Dies legt den Verdacht nahe, dass sich dieser Tank zusammen mit seinem DD gemeldet hat, um diesem einen schnellen Platz in einer Random Gruppe zu sichern. Da diese Gruppe auf der Suche nach einem Ersatztank in der Warteschlange des Dungeonfinders (DF) ganz vorn eingereiht wird, spart der so eingeschleuste DD oft mehr als 30 Minuten Wartezeit.
Ich habe sogar schon erlebt, dass Tanks derartigen Service im Handelschannel verkaufen.
Da dies für alle anderen Spieler dazu führt, dass sie länger in der Schlange warten müssen, bin ich kein Fan dieser Strategie.


Und nun?

Um solchen Missbrauch der DF Mechanik zu verhindern, wurden in diversen Foren zwei Varianten recht häufig diskutiert:
_1._ Der Dungeondeserteur-Debuff stapelt sich. Wenn man also zum zweiten mal eine Instanz vorzeitig verlassen hat, wartet man 30 statt 15 Minuten, dann 45 usw.
Vorteile: relativ leicht umsetzbar, die Serviceanbieter (Tanks) können den Service weniger oft anbieten
Nachteile: Man kann die Debuff-Zeit immer noch leicht über Farmen/Daylies/umloggen überbrücken. Das Problem wird nur seltener, aber nicht abgestellt. Der Käufer erhält keine Strafe.
_
2._ Wenn innerhalb einer bestimmten Zeitspanne nach Betreten des Dungeons ein Gruppenmitglied (besser: nur beim Tank) die Randomgruppe verlässt, werden automatisch alle Gruppenmitglieder, die mit ihm per "Suche als Gruppe" in die Randomgruppe gekommen sind, automatisch gekickt. Die automatisch Gekickten erhalten allerdings KEINEN Deserteurdebuff.
Vorteile: Klingt leicht umsetzbar. Bestraft auch die Käufer. Zu unrecht Gekickte können sofort neu Suchen.
Nachteile: Kann Unschuldige treffen, wenn ein Gruppenmitglied aus RL gründen weg muss. (Aber da sie ja dann auch keinen Tank mehr mitbringen, wäre die neue Wartezeit nicht völlig ungerechtfertigt. Sie würden lediglich die Zeit verlieren, die sie bereits mit der anderen Gruppe in der Instanz verbracht haben.)

Ich finde die zweite Idee schon ziemlich gut, aber mir fiel im Vollrausch noch eine weitere ein:
_3_. Der Deserteurdebuff läuft nicht einfach so ab, sondern erst, wenn man sich in die Suche einreiht. D.h. ein Spieler, der sich nach dem vorzeitigen Verlassen der Instanz wieder in die Suche begibt, wartet 15 Minuten (Zeitspanne kann natürlich auch eine andere sein) in der Warteschlange, bevor seine Anmeldung vom Server berücksichtigt wird. Dieser Debuff läuft nicht von allein ab, sondern immer erst, wenn man sich in die Warteschlange begibt. Er wird zur vollen Dauer resetet, wenn man die Warteschlange verlässt, bevor einem eine Gruppe zugewiesen wurde. Ein Tank der den instantinvite Service anbietet muss also beim nächsten mal, wenn er wirklich eine Instanz besuchen will, selbst 15 Minuten warten. Bietet er den Service an, während er unter dem Einfluss des Debuffs steht, wartet der DD der den Service nutzt ebenfalls 15 Minuten. Ich denke dies reduziert den Anreiz enorm.
Vorteile: Es gibt keine Instantinvites mehr für Wiederholungstäter. Man kann den Debuff nicht durch ausloggen umgehen.
Nachteile: Der Käufer des ersten invites erhält keine Strafe. ... und "*Hier erwarte ich euren/ihren Input*."


Ja aber ...

1. Es geht mir ausdrücklich nicht um Tanks, die zusammen mit DDs und/oder Heal noch die letzten Reste für eine random Ini suchen _und diese Instanz dann auch bestreiten_. Das halte ich persönlich für völlig legitim.
2. Ich möchte an dieser Stelle nicht diskutieren, ob die Praxis des Vorschleusens von DDs vor den brav im DF Wartenden schlau/gerecht/von Blizzard gewünscht/geduldet ist. Ich denke meine Meinung zu dem Thema ist klar geworden.
3. Auch der Ansatz mir eine Gilde/Freunde zu suchen und nur noch gildenintern zu gehen mag lieb gemeint sein, hilft aber allen, die auf den DF angeweisen sind nichts. Es gibt Menschen, die nur unregelmäßig oder zu sehr seltsamen Zeiten online sind.


Und was will der Autor von mir?

Habt ihr/Haben sie Ideen das Problem zu lösen? Anmerkungen zu den genannten Lösungen?


----------



## Hosenschisser (9. Februar 2011)

Es wird immer Wege und Spieler geben, die irgendwo die Spielmechanik clever (Ansichtssache) für sich ausnutzen werden, egal wieviele künstliche Hindernise es noch geben wird.


----------



## Marzani (9. Februar 2011)

Methode 2 wäre für mich das Mittel der Wahl. Es ist dezent und bestraft niemanden.

Tante Edit sagt: Das wäre Stoff für's Vorschlagsforum oder ein Ticket, denn GMs sammeln solche Vorschläge, treffen eine Auswahl und schicken sie zur Softwareschmiede weiter.


----------



## TheGui (9. Februar 2011)

cool das geht? gleich mal ausnutzen gehen!


----------



## Mandolito (9. Februar 2011)

Bevor ich mich als Tank anmelde, frage ich immer in der Gilde ob jemand mitmöchte, ein oder zwei oder drei weitere aus der Gilde sind mir immer lieber als fremde Spieler, ich weiß nicht was daran verwerflich sein soll. Und warum soll ich dafür bestraft werden ?


----------



## Luminesce (9. Februar 2011)

Macht das nicht jeder?
Helfe Freunden oftmals so oder sie mir..


----------



## RedShirt (9. Februar 2011)

Der Dungeondeserteur wurde auf 30 Minuten eh schon angehoben


----------



## Rocodo (9. Februar 2011)

Ein Glück. 
Und Freunden helfen auf Kosten der Allgemeinheit ist halt ein zweischneidiges Schwert.


----------



## MayoAmok (9. Februar 2011)

Man kann keine soziale Kompetenz ins Spiel patchen.


----------



## BeneJ (9. Februar 2011)

Mandolito schrieb:


> Bevor ich mich als Tank anmelde, frage ich immer in der Gilde ob jemand mitmöchte, ein oder zwei oder drei weitere aus der Gilde sind mir immer lieber als fremde Spieler, ich weiß nicht was daran verwerflich sein soll. Und warum soll ich dafür bestraft werden ?




 Verlässt du die Gruppe dann immer innerhalb von einer Minute? Wenn ja gehörst du bestraft, wenn nicht betrifft es dich nicht.


----------



## Throgan (9. Februar 2011)

Mandolito schrieb:


> Bevor ich mich als Tank anmelde, frage ich immer in der Gilde ob jemand mitmöchte, ein oder zwei oder drei weitere aus der Gilde sind mir immer lieber als fremde Spieler, ich weiß nicht was daran verwerflich sein soll. Und warum soll ich dafür bestraft werden ?



Nene...

Es geht um was anderes. Der Tank hat garnicht vor zu tanken oder ist ne DD Klasse die Tank anwählen kann, die Gruppe bekommt n Instant invite und der vermeindliche Tank leaved. Auf den neuen Tank muss man nun aber keine ~45 min warten, da man im Dungeon bevorzugt wird...ergo wird die wartezeit quasi umgangen..

Der "alte" Tank lässt sich das dann quasi bezahlen oder macht das für die Gilde aus kulanz wenn er keinen Bock hat zu tanken..


----------



## Luminesce (9. Februar 2011)

Rocodo schrieb:


> Ein Glück.
> Und Freunden helfen auf Kosten der Allgemeinheit ist halt ein zweischneidiges Schwert.



Ach so schlimm ist das doch nicht..
Gerade eben sucht mein Magier ohne die Hilfe eines Tank-Kollegen ein Dungeon via DF. Anstelle mich darüber aufzuregen, gehe ich lieber Erze farmen oder schreibe hier im Buffed Forum .


----------



## Stevesteel (9. Februar 2011)

Cool, das ist eine neue Methode, wie ich noch schneller an Gold rankomme.
Da ich 3 Tanks habe, kann ich 2x den Buff mitnehmen, mit dem 3en tanken, dann kann es schon wieder
von vorne losgehen.
Danke für den Tip


----------



## Almenom (9. Februar 2011)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> Cool, das ist eine neue Methode, wie ich noch schneller an Gold rankomme.
> Da ich 3 Tanks habe, kann ich 2x den Buff mitnehmen, mit dem 3en tanken, dann kann es schon wieder
> von vorne losgehen.
> Danke für den Tip




Ich hoffe ich verpasse bei Antworten wie dieser einfach die Ironie.


----------



## Brangar (9. Februar 2011)

@TE Ich glaube auch, der Hinweis auf diese Möglichkeit die Spielmechanik auszunutzen, hat dein Problem eher verschlimmert als verbessert :-)


----------



## Hosenschisser (9. Februar 2011)

/2 Biete Instant-Random-Hero-Invite, Mindestgebot 100 G, /w me^^ 

Werd ich bei Gelegenheit direkt mal ausprobieren, ob es wirklich Spieler gibt die so tief sinken.


----------



## Stevesteel (9. Februar 2011)

Ach, wieso probieren?
Es suchen doch jetzt schon viele im Handelschannel nach Tanks und bieten bis zu 250G. Gerade gestern wieder auf meinem Server gesehen.


----------



## Rasgaar (9. Februar 2011)

Naja, zu Lösung zwei fällt mir grad spontan ein Nachteil ein. Wenn du als DD ne halbe Stunde gewartet hast und dann in eine Gruppe reinkommst wo ein Tank einem Gildie zu einem Instantinvite hilft, dann heisst das ja, die Gruppe wird aufgelöst sobald der Tank wieder geleavt hat, oder?
Das heisst, als DD hast du dann zwar keinen Deserteur, darfst dich aber wieder für eine halbe Stunde ins Dungeontool einreihen...


----------



## Brangar (9. Februar 2011)

Ich bin aber davon ausgegangen dass sie mit den "gekauften" Tanks die Ini auch wirklich spielen wollen.

Dieses "Business-Modell" sieht wohl anders aus.


----------



## BeneJ (9. Februar 2011)

So wie ich den Vorschlag verstehe, würden aus der Gruppe nur die Leute, die vor dem Betreten mit dem Tank bereits in einer Gruppe waren, entfernt, der Rest der Gruppe würde fortbestehen und ganz oben in die Warteschlange kommen.


----------



## Hosenschisser (9. Februar 2011)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> Ach, wieso probieren?
> Es suchen doch jetzt schon viele im Handelschannel nach Tanks und bieten bis zu 250G. Gerade gestern wieder auf meinem Server gesehen.




Krass, war mir gar nicht bewußt. Ich halt mich eindeutig zu wenig in Haupstädten auf.


----------



## Komakomi (9. Februar 2011)

Rasgaar schrieb:


> Naja, zu Lösung zwei fällt mir grad spontan ein Nachteil ein. Wenn du als DD ne halbe Stunde gewartet hast und dann in eine Gruppe reinkommst wo ein Tank einem Gildie zu einem Instantinvite hilft, dann heisst das ja, die Gruppe wird aufgelöst sobald der Tank wieder geleavt hat, oder?
> Das heisst, als DD hast du dann zwar keinen Deserteur, darfst dich aber wieder für eine halbe Stunde ins Dungeontool einreihen...



Es würde nicht leute aus der Gilde betreffen, sondern leute, die mit dem Spieler in die Inztanz gekommen sind. bsp: 3 DD's melden sich zusammen in einer Gruppe an, sie sind aus den Gilden x, y und z vom Server A haben sich im Chatt getroffen "los, ab in ne inni".... sie warten 70 Minuten, wobei einer nach dieser langen Wartezeit nach 2 Minuten in der Inni (mit heiler xy, vom server b und tank yz vom server b) bemerkt, dass es Samstag Abend ist und er noch etwas zum Essen fürs Wochenende braucht. So muss er also die Inztanz verlassen wenn er nicht hungern will. Also fliegen alle 3 DD's aus der Inztanz um die Spielmechanik nicht zu beschädigen.


----------



## Marzani (9. Februar 2011)

Mandolito schrieb:


> Bevor ich mich als Tank anmelde, frage ich immer in der Gilde ob jemand mitmöchte, ein oder zwei oder drei weitere aus der Gilde sind mir immer lieber als fremde Spieler, ich weiß nicht was daran verwerflich sein soll. Und warum soll ich dafür bestraft werden ?



Du hast keinen Dunst worum es geht, oder?
Lediglich darum, zu verhindern, dass sich Leute im Dungeon-Queue vordrängeln, in dem sie Tanks mit anmelden, die dann die Gruppe verlassen, denn Ersatz findet sich schneller, wenn die Gruppe ansonsten voll ist.


----------



## Sotham (9. Februar 2011)

Also ich verstehe dieses Rumgeheule gerade gar nicht. Was hindert euch daran das gleiche zu machen? Nichts! 

Egal was man in das Spiel patchen wird, es wird immer Leute geben, die es umgehen. Arschlöcher gibt es eben immer! 

Irgendwann ist aber auch mal gut. Wenn ich mich als Vergelter anmelde, dann warte ich auch meine 45 Minuten, aber was solls? Hier noch ein paar dailies, hier noch ein wenig Gewinn im AH abgegriffen und die Zeit ist um. 

Ansonsten sucht euch halt selbst nen Tank der euch rein bringt oder noch besser: Der für euch die ini tankt. 

Bei solch einem Gezeter ist doch eigentlich klar, warum die Tanks keinen Bock mehr haben jede Random zu Ende zu bringen. Ich weiß schon warum ich randoms nicht mehr als Tank bestreite, auch wenn ich mich über diese möchtegern Tanks mal öfters aufrege...


----------



## BlizzLord (9. Februar 2011)

BeneJ schrieb:


> So wie ich den Vorschlag verstehe, würden aus der Gruppe nur die Leute, die vor dem Betreten mit dem Tank bereits in einer Gruppe waren, entfernt, der Rest der Gruppe würde fortbestehen und ganz oben in die Warteschlange kommen.



Was bedeuten würde das andere Unschuldige bestraft werden.
Weil die DDs/Heiler in der Gruppe vom "betrügerpärchen" vorkommen.

Neue Idee bitte. 



> Also ich verstehe dieses Rumgeheule gerade gar nicht. Was hindert euch daran das gleiche zu machen? Nichts!



Geiles Argument wenn jemand cheatet sagst du dann auch:

"Was soll das rumgeheule wer hindert dich daran das gleiche zu machen?"


----------



## <<NôGô>> (9. Februar 2011)

Sotham schrieb:


> Also ich verstehe dieses Rumgeheule gerade gar nicht. Was hindert euch daran das gleiche zu machen? Nichts!
> 
> Egal was man in das Spiel patchen wird, es wird immer Leute geben, die es umgehen. Arschlöcher gibt es eben immer!
> 
> ...



Genau das denke ich auch. Es wird immer Möglichkeiten geben sich in einem relativ anonymen Spiel unsozial zu verhalten. Vlt. sollten sich die meißten nicht über solche Möglichkeiten des "Vordrängelns" aufregen, sondern mal die eigene soziale Kompetenz mit nem Content-Patch versehen oder wenigstens nen Hotfix drüberjagen.

Es ist auch nicht gerecht das sich Botschafter mit dem passenden Kennzeichen im Straßenverkehr so gut wie alles erlauben dürfen. Dennoch hör ich niemanden Quengeln wie unfair das ist.

Vlt. vergleich ich gerade Äpfel und Birnen, aber wenn ihr euch selber nicht so in einen Dungeon "einschleicht", dann kann es euch doch völlig egal sein ob ihr nun 5 oder 10 min mehr wartet. Wer sich über den Zeitverlust aufregt sollte mal seinen Level-Fortschritt im RL überprüfen.

Nochmal für die die meinen Post nicht ganz verstehen:

Es wird immer Möglichkeiten geben sich einen bestimmten Vorteil zu verschaffen. Man kann nicht alle "Lücken" wegpatchen. Sich drüber aufregen bringt euch also nur mehr Magensäure.


----------



## BlizzLord (9. Februar 2011)

<<NôGô>> schrieb:


> Es wird immer Möglichkeiten geben sich einen bestimmten Vorteil zu verschaffen. Man kann nicht alle "Lücken" wegpatchen. Sich drüber aufregen bringt euch also nur mehr Magensäure.



Es geht nichts ums drüber aufregen sondern darum diese Lücken zu schließen.

Wenn du Probleme nur betrachten möchtest und sie einfach hinnimmst bitte andere benutzen ihren Hirnschmalz und tun was dagegen. 



> Genau das denke ich auch. Es wird immer Möglichkeiten geben sich in einem relativ anonymen Spiel unsozial zu verhalten. Vlt. sollten sich die meißten nicht über solche Möglichkeiten des "Vordrängelns" aufregen, sondern mal die eigene soziale Kompetenz mit nem Content-Patch versehen oder wenigstens nen Hotfix drüberjagen.



Muss ich den Sinn dieses Satzen verstehen?
Inwiefern ist man asozial wenn man sich eine Idee zur bekämpfung eines unfairen Vorteils ausdenkt?



> Es ist auch nicht gerecht das sich Botschafter mit dem passenden Kennzeichen im Straßenverkehr so gut wie alles erlauben dürfen. Dennoch hör ich niemanden Quengeln wie unfair das ist.



Genauso wenig ist es gerecht das Gott nicht allen das gleiche zu essen gibt und das Menschen früh sterben und das Atombomben existieren und das Menschen wegen Gier ermordet werden... blablabla
Tut nichts zur Sache.


----------



## Almenom (9. Februar 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Was bedeuten würde das andere Unschuldige bestraft werden.
> Weil die DDs/Heiler in der Gruppe vom "betrügerpärchen" vorkommen.
> 
> Neue Idee bitte.



Ich verstehe zwar nicht ganz, was du sagst, aber nochmal zur Erklärung:
FakeTank + DDa sind in einer Gruppe und melden sich für eine Hero an, werden geladen. DDb + DDc + Heal kommen also mit ihnen in eine Ini.
Faketank verläßt die Gruppe, DDa wird automatisch gekickt.
Die Gruppe aus DDb, DDc und Heal werden, zur Ergänzung der jetzt unvollständigen Gruppe, ganz oben in die Warteschlange eingereiht.
Sie wären auch ohne den Betrug von Faketank und DDa ganz oben in der Warteschlange gewesen.
Die Gruppe wird um DDd und Realtank ergänzt.

Wer ist jetzt genau der Unschuldige der bestraft wird?


----------



## Schlamm (9. Februar 2011)

Diese Lücke kann man im Grunde nur dadurch ausmerzen, dass Strafen verhängt werden für den leavenden Tank. 

In welcher Form auch immer.


----------



## BlizzLord (9. Februar 2011)

Almenom schrieb:


> Wer ist jetzt genau der Unschuldige der bestraft wird?



Hmm, war wohl ein Denkfehler von mir naja passiert.


----------



## Tikume (9. Februar 2011)

Mal ehrlich, wie oft kommt sowas vor?


----------



## Firun (9. Februar 2011)

Tikume schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich, wie oft kommt sowas vor?


Das habe ich mich auch gefragt wie ich den Text gelesen  hatte, mir war so ein verhalten bis dahin unbekannt.

Ich Spiele schon viel über Dungeon Browser aka( Trottel Lotto) aber sowas habe ich noch nicht erlebt.. Und ich hab schon viel gesehen ^^


----------



## Deadwool (9. Februar 2011)

MayoAmok schrieb:


> Man kann keine soziale Kompetenz ins Spiel patchen.



Ein wahres Wort, gelassen ausgesprochen.


----------



## Almenom (9. Februar 2011)

Zur Frage wie oft sowas vorkommt:

Gestern 2x das Angebot von unterschiedlichen Chars im Handelschannel gesehen.
+
Die Bekenntnisse mancher Poster hier im Thread
+
ca. 30% Tank leaves direkt nach der Gruppenzusammenstellung (auch wenn davon ein großer Anteil bestimmt wegen der "falschen" Ini geht)

Also kann ich da schlecht mit absoluten Zahlen dienen, aber die Tendenz macht mir Sorgen.

Die Inspiration für den Thread kam als mir gestern einer anbot, sich kurz für mich als Tank einzureihen, wenn ich ihm fix ein Portal öffnen würde. Hatte das vorher mit der Begründung abgelehnt ich würde schon fast 30 Minuten im DF warten. Im Us battle.net wurde das Thema vor 2 Tagen mal heiß diskutiert (daher auch die Vorschläge 1 und 2)


----------



## MayoAmok (9. Februar 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Es geht nichts ums drüber aufregen sondern darum diese Lücken zu schließen.



Google mal "Hydra"


----------



## MasterCrain (9. Februar 2011)

MayoAmok schrieb:


> Google mal "Hydra"



Ok

http://www.richard-brink.de/produkte/draenagesysteme/draenagerinne-hydra/draenagerinne-hydra-maschenrost/


----------



## xerkxes (9. Februar 2011)

Den Dungeonbrowser entfernen, soweit meine Idee dazu.


----------



## MayoAmok (9. Februar 2011)

MasterCrain schrieb:


> Ok
> 
> http://www.richard-b...ra-maschenrost/






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?


----------



## Technocrat (9. Februar 2011)

Almenom schrieb:


> Es gibt Menschen, die nur unregelmäßig oder zu sehr seltsamen Zeiten online sind.


Solche menschen treten einer Gilde wie der meinen bei. Gibt es auf jedem Server, man muß nur höflich im allgemeinen Chat fragen.


----------



## madmurdock (9. Februar 2011)

MayoAmok schrieb:


> Man kann keine soziale Kompetenz ins Spiel patchen.



Ne, aber man kann fehlende bestrafen.

Sicherlich schafft man so keine besseren Menschen, aber man haelt Leute davon ab Spielmechaniken zu missbrauchen. Wenn man dies nicht tut, führt das dazu, dass faire Spieler, welche diese Mechaniken nicht nutzen darunter "leiden" und quasi fürs "Nicht Nutzen" bestraft werden. Hier kann man 1000e Beispiele nennen, wie zB der 1s GCD Hot vom Dudu zu 80er Zeiten, wo man einfach die cfg File angepasst hat usw usw.

Ich finde "Punkt 2" reicht für den speziellen Fall hier genau aus. Ich bin mir zwar bewusst, dass es Blizz mal wieder n Scheiss kümmert und es eh nicht eingeführt wird, aber wenn man man eine Moeglichkeit auswaehlen muesste, waere diese super geeignet.

Auf unserm Server zahlen se btw bis zu 50g dafuer, nur damit sich n Tank kurz anmeldet...


----------



## pildaY (9. Februar 2011)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Den Dungeonbrowser entfernen, soweit meine Idee dazu.




Ich nutze ihn eig. immer wenn ich on bin und trotzdem stimme ich dir da zu


----------



## MayoAmok (9. Februar 2011)

Negatives ausnutzen der Spielmechanik, manchmal auch Exploiting genannt, wird bereits bestraft. 
Namen merken, Ticket schreiben. 

Allerdings werden das die unmittelbar Betroffenen nicht machen, weil da gleich ein neuer Tank vom Tool ausgespuckt wird. 

Der Dungeonfinder ist ganz gut so, wie er ist. Wenn er nur als Notlösung benutzt werden würde, um eine Gruppe vollzubekommen, die man selbst gesucht hat, würden diese Probleme weit weniger auftreten. Leider dient er meist als NPC-Spender fürs eigene Wohlergehen. 

Und damit einher kommen die Arschloch-Probleme im Schutz der Anonymität. 

Man muss die Spieler ein wenig sensibilisieren. Wenn einem sowas in der Instanz auffällt, einfach Ticket schreiben und fertig. Solche Spieler machen das dann nämlich auch öfter. Wenn sich dann diese Namen in den Ticket-Betreffzeilen häufen, wird reagiert werden. 

Ich halte es jedenfalls für keine gute Idee, immer und immer weiter an den Ingame-Optionen rumzuschrauben, bis alles zur Unkenntlichkeit zermatscht ist. Irgendwann traut man sich nirgendsmehr hin, weil ständig irgendeine Sanktion droht. Dann ist das Gemeckere wieder gross. Daran, dass man vorher nach diesen Regelungen selbst geschrien hat, erinnert sich hinterher niemand mehr. 


Darum auch mein Verweis auf die Hydra, gegen die schon Herkules antreten musste. Kaum schlug man ihr einen Kopf ab, wuchsen auf der Stelle zwei neue nach. Egal also, was jetzt reglementiert und sanktioniert wird, irgendwo an anderer Stelle tun sich wieder Schlupflöcher auf, die dann fleissig ausgenutzt werden. 

Das liegt in der Natur der Menschen. (und Gnome, Trolle, Tauren, Zwerge....)


----------



## Totemwächter (9. Februar 2011)

lol wie man nur wegen sowas rumheulen kann. Dir ist schon klar das der tank (sollte er nur einen dd mit bringen) 2 anderen dds und heiler ein schnelleren einstieg berreitet? diese müssten dann auch noch länger warten!
Also hat alles sein vorteile und nachteile.
Kleine gegenfrage, wieso machst du es nicht einfach genauso?


----------



## lemmi2 (9. Februar 2011)

Spiel kündigen halt.Ich finde das man als random oft nur so Spackos erwischt die meine die Herren über alles zu sein.

ich hab das Game gekündigt und mir gehts besser seitdem.

was machne sich da einbilden ist unter aller Sau.Im Rl schaffen sie nix und daher müßen sie anscheinend hier das maul aufreisen bzw leute kicken ect.


----------



## Izara (10. Februar 2011)

Almenom schrieb:


> Nachteile: Kann Unschuldige treffen, wenn ein Gruppenmitglied aus RL gründen weg muss. (Aber da sie ja dann auch keinen Tank mehr mitbringen, wäre die neue Wartezeit nicht völlig ungerechtfertigt. Sie würden lediglich die Zeit verlieren, die sie bereits mit der anderen Gruppe in der Instanz verbracht haben.)



Ein Problem (und das sehe ich als solches) gibt es da aber noch, welches du nicht berücksichtigt hast. Liegt bereits ein Boss - und der erste Boss kann je nach Instanz ziemlich fix gelegt werden - hat man eine ID für diese Instanz. Verlässt nun der "gemietete" Tank die Gruppe, weil er seinen Service anderweitig anbieten möchte, und alle werden gekickt, kann man diese Instanz an diesem Tag nicht mehr gezielt anwählen. 


Ein Beispiel: ich benötige als Caster noch den Zauberstab vom vorletzten Boss in den Todesmienen. Bis dahin gilt es, eine ganze Menge von Bossen zu legen, Trash zu beseitigen und eventuelle Wipes zu überstehen ^^ Verlässt nun der Tank nach dem ersten Boss die Gruppe (denn falls deine Mechanik eingeführt werden würde, kämen die ohnehin schon beknackten Tanks, die sich mieten lassen, sicherlich auf den Gedanken, die ganze Gruppe noch "netter" zu ärgern), dann kann ich diese Ini an diesem Tag nicht mehr anwählen. Die einzige Möglichkeit, an meinen Zauberstab ranzukommen wäre dann nur noch, mir selbst einen Tank zu besorgen. 

Versteh mich nicht falsch. Ich verabscheue diese Art von Tanks. Und das, obwohl ich selbst mehrere Tanks spiele. Ich prostituiere mich nicht und halte diese Methode für billig und nervtötend. Lieber gehe ich random in den DF und warte beim Questen die mittlerweile nur noch 25 min (war zu WotLK nicht anders), als den gierigen Assis mein Gold in den Rachen zu werfen.

Dennoch halte ich deine Vorschläge für unbrauchbar und bezweifle, dass sie es ins Spiel schaffen werden.    Wie Hosenschisser schon (ähnlich) sagte: die Dummbatzen werden immer eine Möglichkeit finden, die Spielmechanik für ihre Ideen zu missbrauchen und da hilft meiner Meinung nur eins: hoffen, dass ihre Mami ihnen in ihrem Leben doch noch etwas beizubringen schafft, denn Werte konnte sie wohl nicht vermitteln.


----------



## -Groka- (10. Februar 2011)

Ich glaube du hast missverstanden wie es gemeint war.
Wenn der Tank frühzeitig leavt, also direkt innerhalb der ersten 2 Minuten, nur so als Zahl in den Raum geworfen, wird die Kickmethode angewandt.
Und dann wird sie auch nur so angewendet, dass nur die vorgedrängelten Leute gekickt werden.
Die 2 Minuten müsste man noch abwägen, die Zeit darf ja auch nicht so kurz gewählt werden, dass man sie einfach aussitzen könnte, aber zu lang darf sie auch nicht werden.


Leute, die sich normal angemeldet haben und ihre 40 Minuten gewartet haben werden natürlich nicht bestraft, 
sie sind ja quasi schon geschädigt, weil sie nochmal ~5 Minuten warten dürfen.

Ich persönlich nutze den DF auch öfter, die 70 Tapferkeitspunkte hole ich mir oft auf diese Weise, 
weil ich keine Lust habe zu tanken und da wir ne Raidgilde sind, ist die Dichte an Tanks nicht sehr hoch , also Gildengruppe geht nicht immer.
Zumal kann man während dieser 30-40 Minuten Wartezeit ja wunderbar seine Dailys machen, Gildenerfahrung ist ja noch zu gebrauchen .
Selbst habe ich auch schon einmal erlebt wie dieses "vordrängeln" praktiziert wurde, 
merkt an ja recht schnell, wenn 2-3 Leute aus der gleichen Gilde in die Ini kommen und nur der Tank innerhalb weniger Sekunden das Weite sucht,
aber die anderen Leute dieser Gilde so tun als wäre nichts gewesen .

Ich bin auch kein Freund großer Reglimentierungen, aber in diesem Fall ist es bei Methode 2 doch wirklich nahezu ausgeschlossen, dass "Unschuldige" fälschlicherweise bestraft würden.


----------



## Kaldreth (10. Februar 2011)

Ja die Tankproblematik! 

Ich musste mein "Projekt" Tanks und Heilern den Einstieg in hero inis zu erleichtern, in dem ich mich entweder als Tank oder als Heiler zur Verfügung stelle um z.B. Tanks, die sich nicht sicher sind ob sie eine hero ini schon packen etwas mit meiner Tankerfahrung zu helfen und mit gutem eq recht gut zu heilen. Das hat ein zwei mal geklappt aber leider wurde das von soo vielen ausgenutzt um einfach schnell in die ini zu kommen, wo ich dann feststellen musste, dass der vermeintliche Heiler doch nen DD war bzw. offensichtlich kein hero Einsteiger mehr ist. Find ich echt Schade!

Ich mach es jetzt nur, wenn ich noch min. 2 DDs aus der Gilde mitnehmen kann um dann so jemanden problemlos zu kicken!


----------



## RedShirt (10. Februar 2011)

lemmi2 schrieb:


> Spiel kündigen halt.Ich finde das man als random oft nur so Spackos erwischt die meine die Herren über alles zu sein.
> 
> ich hab das Game gekündigt und mir gehts besser seitdem.



Hm, draußen, im sog. RL trifft man auch oft "Spackos".

Möchtest Du dann auch kündigen, oder, weil man immer noch gern teilhaben möchte (der einzige Ausweg ist halt endgültig), sich hinsetzen und die Situation klären? =)

Wer nicht random will, sucht sich Stammgruppen oder Gilden, die ihm taugen. 
Oder er gründet selbst eine, investiert Zeit.

Wenn mir was im RL nicht passt, kann ich auch nicht (immer) einfach alles hinwerfen, zumindest ohne Konsequenzen.


----------



## Hosenschisser (10. Februar 2011)

lemmi2 schrieb:


> Spiel kündigen halt.Ich finde das man als random oft nur so Spackos erwischt die meine die Herren über alles zu sein.
> 
> ich hab das Game gekündigt und mir gehts besser seitdem.
> 
> was machne sich da einbilden ist unter aller Sau.Im Rl schaffen sie nix und daher müßen sie anscheinend hier das maul aufreisen bzw leute kicken ect.



Ich glaube die Beschreibung "putzig" trifft es hier.

Hat wer bessere Vorschläge?


----------



## MobyOne (10. Februar 2011)

lemmi2 schrieb:


> Spiel kündigen halt.Ich finde das man als random oft nur so Spackos erwischt die meine die Herren über alles zu sein.
> 
> ich hab das Game gekündigt und mir gehts besser seitdem.
> 
> was machne sich da einbilden ist unter aller Sau.Im Rl schaffen sie nix und daher müßen sie anscheinend hier das maul aufreisen bzw leute kicken ect.



Sorry für offtopic, aber das ist vielleicht ein Tip für so einige:

Wenns Dir wegen dem SPIEL schlecht geht, wird höchste Zeit aufzuhören!!


----------



## neowringer (10. Februar 2011)

Firun schrieb:


> Das habe ich mich auch gefragt wie ich den Text gelesen  hatte, mir war so ein verhalten bis dahin unbekannt.
> 
> Ich Spiele schon viel über Dungeon Browser aka( Trottel Lotto) aber sowas habe ich noch nicht erlebt.. Und ich hab schon viel gesehen ^^



Ich treffe es fast alle 2tage an.
wenn dir es noch nie passiert is sei froh drüber


----------



## Fusie (10. Februar 2011)

Einfache Lösung, an den Dungeonfinder wird noch eine Art Friends-/Ignorelist dran gebaut.

Zur Funktionsweise, wenn alles gut läuft, gibt man dem Spieler ein Plus, läuft irgendwas schief oder zieht der Mitspieler irgendeine schräge Nummer ab, gibt es ein Minus.

- Plus, man will mit den jeweiligen Spielern auch wieder in eine Instanz gehen.
- Minus, ähnlich wie bei einem Ignore, man kommt mit diesen Spielern nicht mehr in eine Instanz.

"Exploiten" nicht möglich, da hier keine "Bewertungen" gesammelt werden für einen Charakter an sich, sondern man eben nur einfach und schnell nach oder während der Instanz, wenn sich z.B. irgendwer verdrückt, per Klick das Plus oder das Minus für die eigene Liste setzt.

Mit der Zeit werden dann bestimmte Spieler, die sich in irgendeiner Form daneben benehmen, auf immer mehr "Ignore" Listen landen, und damit ihre Wartezeit im Dungeonfinder auch weiter ansteigen.
Diese Liste könnte man dann auch auf den gesamten Account übertragen und man wird, selbst wenn man mit einem Twink unterwegs ist, vor solchen Typen verschont.


----------



## Ceiwyn (10. Februar 2011)

Fusie schrieb:


> Einfache Lösung, an den Dungeonfinder wird noch eine Art Friends-/Ignorelist dran gebaut.
> 
> Zur Funktionsweise, wenn alles gut läuft, gibt man dem Spieler ein Plus, läuft irgendwas schief oder zieht der Mitspieler irgendeine schräge Nummer ab, gibt es ein Minus.
> 
> ...



Das ist kaum anwendbar, weil man dann Leute, die einem was weggewürfelt haben, gleich mal mies bewertet. Genauso wenn man mal einen kleinen Fehler macht oder einen DC hat. Irgendwann kommt dann keiner mehr in eine Instanz rein, weil jeder negative Bewertungen hat.


----------



## Fusie (11. Februar 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Das ist kaum anwendbar, weil man dann Leute, die einem was weggewürfelt haben, gleich mal mies bewertet. Genauso wenn man mal einen kleinen Fehler macht oder einen DC hat. Irgendwann kommt dann keiner mehr in eine Instanz rein, weil jeder negative Bewertungen hat.



Es geht hier nicht um eine "Bewertung" an sich, sondern um eine 1-Klick-Ignore Funktion, die man direkt in den Dungeonfinder einbaut.

Einmal Mist bauen ist da nicht bewegend, die Pools sind dafür sicher groß genug, aber wer jeden Abend Leute entweder über den Tisch zieht, oder durch irgendwelches mieses Verhalten auffällt, der wird dann eben auf vielen DF-Ignore-Listen landen und hat dann eben Pech gehabt.

Denn ansonsten müsste man ja auch die Ignore Funktion an sich aus dem Spiel löschen... viel Spaß mit irgendwelchen Klappspaten, die dich dann rund um die Uhr nerven und gegen die du dann rein gar nichts unternehmen kannst... ach ja, Addons mit Ignore Funktionen werden dann ebenso verboten.


----------



## Gnorfal (11. Februar 2011)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> Cool, das ist eine neue Methode, wie ich noch schneller an Gold rankomme.
> Da ich 3 Tanks habe, kann ich 2x den Buff mitnehmen, mit dem 3en tanken, dann kann es schon wieder
> von vorne losgehen.
> Danke für den Tip



So mach ich am Tag auch locker 1,5k nebenher. Die Methode ist einfach klasse.

und @ TE: Missbrauch von Spielmechanik....ich glaub, Du hast nen Kamillendampfbad gesoffen...


----------



## Gallaga (11. Februar 2011)

Also mir fällt da eine ganz einfach Lösung ein:

Nachdem der Tank gegangen ist, wird der, der mit ihm gekommen ist, rausgewählt.


----------



## [DM]Zottel (11. Februar 2011)

Fusie schrieb:


> Einfache Lösung, an den Dungeonfinder wird noch eine Art Friends-/Ignorelist dran gebaut.



Hat nicht einer der Buffed Mods nicht schon mal geschrieben dass es sowas ähnliches bereits gibt? 

Dass analysiert wird wer ständig Leute kickt bzw. Gruppen verlässt, und das dann Auswirkungen auf die eigene Platzierung in der Warteschlange hat?

Dachte zumindest hier im Forum sowas schon mal mit grünem Hintergrund gelesen zu haben, kann mich blos nicht mehr erinnern wo genau...


----------



## WilliWinzig (11. Februar 2011)

Ich sehe den vorteil für den DD nicht. Denn Tank weg = Heiler weg (jedenfalls ich)

Dann können die DD fein in der Ini verrotten.

ach @ Trolltel , das ist genaus so wie es Weisse und Schwarze Accounts gibt.
völliger Schwachsinn. Nach 6 Minuten hat man keinen CD auf den DF mehr und bekommt instant
invite. (Jedenfalls ich)

Tank weg, Kaffee holen/wegbringen, Forum flamen, Gruppe verlassen ...... nächste ini.


----------



## Soest1979 (11. Februar 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> cool das geht? gleich mal ausnutzen gehen!



OMG !!Das sieht man das Kinder am werk sind.
Um erlich zu sein.Und ist nur so vorschlag wo bei warscheinlich alle nach dänken ^^

Was sind schon 30 Minuten sperre :-) Farmen !!!Es mus eigendlich was anderes sein als Straffe 

(Gerechtigkeitspunkte- Oder auch die Tapferkeitspunkte)  sollten entnommen werden und das nicht zu knap.

Weil bei der anmeldung  und verlassen einer Ini gehen dan *(Beispiel)* 1000 Punkte weg + 30 Minuten Sperre!

*Weis was dan gut bei der sache ist ...*

Dan reisen die Spieler sich mal zusammen und überlegen 10x ob sie die ini verlassen !!

Dan würde ich als DD oder auch Tank wenns auch der Heiler ist .. :-) Mein Arsc... zusammen reisen und die ini spielen !!!

Ohne schmerzen machen die RND/HC Rocker das was sie möchten!!!!


----------



## Sacrilege (11. Februar 2011)

Gnorfal schrieb:


> So mach ich am Tag auch locker 1,5k nebenher. Die Methode ist einfach klasse.
> 
> und @ TE: Missbrauch von Spielmechanik....ich glaub, Du hast nen Kamillendampfbad gesoffen...



Es ist schon sagenhaft wie tief das Niveau des Spiels und vorallem der Leute die es spielen gesunken ist, aber es reflektiert das Niveau der Gesellschaft ansich.

Leute wie Stevesteel und Gnorfal würden vermutlich auch ihre Großmutter verkaufen wenn sie damit ein paar Gold machen, ne? omg

Das einzige was man tun kann um solchen Idioten aus dem Weg zu gehen, sucht euch ne nette Gilde oder spielt mit paar Kumpels. Schon lässt einem das völlig kalt was sich die Leute wieder krankes ausdenken, um sich in einem Spiel zu bereichern bzw. glauben sich profilieren zu müssen.


----------



## Ukmâsmú (11. Februar 2011)

ich seh da weniger ein problem drin im ausnutzen dieser spielmachanik




man hilft sich gegenseitig in der gilde und es kommt niemand zu schaden. es gibt wesentlcih schlimmere sachen die abgezogen werden....


----------



## MayoAmok (11. Februar 2011)

Ukmâsmú schrieb:


> ich seh da weniger ein problem drin im ausnutzen dieser spielmachanik
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Unter "helfen" würde ich verstehen, wenn der Tank auch bleibt und die Instanz durchtankt. Und nicht nur als Vorschummler in der Gruppe ist.


----------



## Gnorfal (11. Februar 2011)

Soest1979 schrieb:


> OMG !!Das sieht man das Kinder am werk sind.
> Um erlich zu sein.Und ist nur so vorschlag wo bei warscheinlich alle nach dänken ^^
> 
> Was sind schon 30 Minuten sperre :-) Farmen !!!Es mus eigendlich was anderes sein als Straffe
> ...



Bei diesem Kauderwelsch kann man es nur nennen, aber kein deutsch, solltest Du mit "Kinder am Werk" vorsichtig umgehen....
Und was hast Du zu Dir genommen, dass Du auf so einen geradezu lächerlichen Vorschlag mit "Punkte wegnehmen + Sperre" kommst?
Ich will auch was von dem Zeug....

Nebenbei bemerkt: Nur weil 2 Spieler aus einer Gilde sind, davon ein DD und ein Tank und der Tank leavt, heisst das noch lange nicht, dass da irgendeine Mechanik ausgenutzt (<- made my day) wird.

Aber so ist das bei sozial minderbegabten: *EINER* erachtet etwas falsch und schon *MUSS* das zwangsläufig falsch sein...

Nur weil 2 maximal-pigmentierte beim Fussballspielen von RTL gefilmt werden, ist das noch lange kein Aufstand in Afrika.


----------



## Garthel (11. Februar 2011)

Ich hab da mal ne Frage...warum wollen hier alle nur die Tanks bestrafen?

Ok, es sind wohl zu 80% Tanks die diese Mechanik ausnutzen können, die anderen 20% sind Heiler, haben ja auch relativ kurze Wartezeiten.
Aber was ist mit den DDs die innerhalb der ersten Minuten abhauen weil sie vielleicht gestorben sind (damit mein ich nichtmal nen Wipe), oder
die DDs/Heiler die ihr Schmuckstück beim ersten Boss abholen und dann leaven?

Ich les hier immer nur "die bösen Tanks". Nehmen wir mal das lustige Beispiel mit den -1000Tapferkeitspunkten wenn Jemand die Gruppe
verläßt. Gloreiche Idee. Ich wipe mich 4h mit vier anderen Noobs durch ne Hero, es ist schon Nachts um 1, ich müsste ansich um 5Uhr aufstehen,
darf die Gruppe aber nicht verlassen weil ich dann ja 1000 Punkte verliere. Damit wird sich Blizz wirklich viele Freunde machen. ^^

Desweiteren glaube ich, dass gerade unsere "Pros" von jeglichen Sanktionen am meisten betroffen sind. Denn die sind es ja die nach dem
ersten virtuellen Tod eine Ini verlassen. Oder leaven weil der Tank in der Gruppe nur 160k Life hat, oder der Heiler nicht die gesamte Gruppe
auf 100% hält wärend die 3 DDs in irgendeiner roten Suppen stehen.

Die Spieler sollen selber sehen wie sie damit umgehen. Bestrafen kann man da Keinen. Ich könnte ja auch mit meiner Gilde in eine Gruppe gehen.
Vier Leute, nur der Heiler fehlt, also random gesucht. Mir, oder einem anderen aus meiner Gilde (wir machen die Sanktionen jetzt mal nicht mehr
nur am Tank fest) fällt ein das gleich Besuch kommt oder die Frau/der Mann meckert rum weil man schon wieder vorm Rechner sitzt, was auch immer.
Mal leavt also mit großem Sorry die Gruppe. Die Gildies werden alle gekickt, müssen 30min warten und der Kamerad verliert 1000Pkt. Traumhaft. ^^


----------



## mristau (11. Februar 2011)

Es war doch schon mal eingebaut, dass man Spieler aus den Random Gruppen per Ignore "Spielername-Servername" ignorieren kann und dadurch nicht mehr mit diesen in einer Dungeonfinder Gruppe landen kann


----------



## madmurdock (11. Februar 2011)

mristau schrieb:


> Es war doch schon mal eingebaut, dass man Spieler aus den Random Gruppen per Ignore "Spielername-Servername" ignorieren kann und dadurch nicht mehr mit diesen in einer Dungeonfinder Gruppe landen kann



Ne, das funktioniert leider nicht mehr seit der realmpoolübergreifenden Dungeons.


----------



## Nexus.X (11. Februar 2011)

Totemwächter schrieb:


> lol wie man nur wegen sowas rumheulen kann. Dir ist schon klar das der tank (sollte er nur einen dd mit bringen) 2 anderen dds und heiler ein schnelleren einstieg berreitet? diese müssten dann auch noch länger warten!
> Also hat alles sein vorteile und nachteile.
> Kleine gegenfrage, wieso machst du es nicht einfach genauso?


Genau, dafür warten die 2 DDs und der Heiler danach noch bisschen länger weil ihnen ihr ehemaliger Tank in spe entrissen wurde ... Yay!



Gnorfal schrieb:


> So mach ich am Tag auch locker 1,5k nebenher. Die Methode ist einfach klasse.
> 
> und @ TE: Missbrauch von Spielmechanik....ich glaub, Du hast nen Kamillendampfbad gesoffen...


Immer wieder traurig wenn die Menschheit auch noch stolz auf ihr unsoziales Verhalten ist.



Garthel schrieb:


> Ich hab da mal ne Frage...warum wollen hier alle nur die Tanks bestrafen?
> 
> Ok, es sind wohl zu 80% Tanks die diese Mechanik ausnutzen können, die anderen 20% sind Heiler, haben ja auch relativ kurze Wartezeiten.
> Aber was ist mit den DDs die innerhalb der ersten Minuten abhauen weil sie vielleicht gestorben sind (damit mein ich nichtmal nen Wipe), oder
> ...


Zum 1. Absatz:
Denke mal die Tanks waren einfach Hauptthema weil sie nunmal eindeutig die durchschnittlich kürzeste Wartezeit haben, betrifft die Heiler aber ebenso.
Die DDs allerdings bestrafen sich mit dem Instantleaven ja schon durch ihre eigene Blödheit, die sie nochmal ~30 Min. warten lässt bis die nächste Inistanz losgeht. Ganz davon abgesehn das sie binnen 20 Sekunden ersetzt sind (sofern es nicht 5 Uhr morgens ist).

2. Absatz:
Über die Ausnahme hab ich mir auch schon Gedanken gemacht, da es leider eine große Lücke in der Mechanik wäre die Unbetroffene und Unschuldige bestrafen würde. Unerwartete Situationen o.ä. unvorhergesehene Momente gibt es immer mal.



madmurdock schrieb:


> Ne, das funktioniert leider nicht mehr seit der realmpoolübergreifenden Dungeons.


Bis vor ein paar Wochen hat es noch geklappt, aktuell weiß ich es nicht, mache etwas Pause ... seltsamerweise aber nicht bei allen (vielleicht hab ich aber auch einfach die Namen mit zu vielen Sonderzeichen falsch abgetippt). Man muss es nur manuell eingeben und die Leerzeichen seitlich des Bindestrichs entfernen.

Also:
Hanspeter-Nethersturm
... statt ...
Hanspeter - Nethersturm


----------



## Nexilein (11. Februar 2011)

Klar ist der DF nicht perfekt; deshalb gibt's ja auch den Thread "Random Gruppen Geschichten"....

Aber man kann nicht überall wo jemand ein Schlupfloch zu seinem persönlichen Vorteil nutzt neue Regulierungen einführen, sonst endet es wie das deutsche Einkommensteuerrecht :-)
Was Technocrat geschrieben hat ist weiß Gott die einfachste Lösung: Es gibt für jede Art von Spieler eine Gilde und mögliche Kontakte auf der F-Liste. So schnell und effektiv wird Blizzard solche Probleme nie lösen können.

P.S.: Ich habe gerade eine heroische Instanz bis zum Ende gespielt obwohl ich nur auf einen Drop beim ersten Boss gehofft habe. Wenn man sich hier im Forum so umschaut müsste ich bald einen Heiligenschein bekommen, weil ich die Gruppe nicht vorzeitig verlassen habe *freu*


----------



## madmurdock (11. Februar 2011)

Nexus.X schrieb:


> Bis vor ein paar Wochen hat es noch geklappt, aktuell weiß ich es nicht, mache etwas Pause



Ne, du kannst keine Leute ignorieren, die nicht auf deinem RP sind.


----------



## Ceiwyn (12. Februar 2011)

Gnorfal schrieb:


> Bei diesem Kauderwelsch kann man es nur nennen, aber kein deutsch, solltest Du mit "Kinder am Werk" vorsichtig umgehen....
> Und was hast Du zu Dir genommen, dass Du auf so einen geradezu lächerlichen Vorschlag mit "Punkte wegnehmen + Sperre" kommst?
> Ich will auch was von dem Zeug....
> 
> ...



Hast du eigentlich den Thread gelesen oder postest du - wie es bei dir üblich ist - einfach nur mal wieder irgendwelches Geblubber? 

Natürlich nutzt man die Mechanik aus, wenn man sich als Tank anmeldet und dann, wie vorhergesehen, leavt, um dem DD einen Vorsprung zu geben. Klar ist das ausgenutzt, oder hat Blizzard den Dungeonbrowser nur deswegen eingerichtet? Himmel, was du wieder schreibt, da kann man sich nur noch an den Kopf fassen.

Und was deinen 1. Satz betrifft: Der ist noch weniger "deutsch" als der, den du zitierst hast. Also lieber mal selbst den Ball flach halten, bevor man rumproletet.


----------



## Maxiklin (12. Februar 2011)

Also ich bin selbst Tank und finde die Idee mit dem Abzug von Tapferkeitspunkten garnicht mal so schlecht  Aber zum einen sollten 100 reichen und zum anderen sollten es weniger weeden, je länger man in der Inni ist. Hatte schon einige Gimpgruppen, bei der ein Boss bzw. Endboss nicht gelegt werden konnte und dann wäre es Mist wenn alle 100 Punkte abgezogen bekämen.

Ich wäre auch dafür, wer eine Grp innerhalb der ersten 30 Minuten verläßt, darf den Rest des Tages KEINE Inni mehr betreten, das schließt Raids mit ein 

Wär doch mal was, wenn ne Gildengruppe am Sonntag nicht raiden kann, weil der MT nicht mitraiden kann wegen Deserteirdebuff *g*. Mich als Tank kotzt halt so ein Verhalten an, gehe deshalb fast nur gildenintern in Heros.


----------



## mristau (12. Februar 2011)

madmurdock schrieb:


> Ne, das funktioniert leider nicht mehr seit der realmpoolübergreifenden Dungeons.



laut den aktuellsten  patchnotes funktioniert es offenbar doch, also auf jedenfall das ignorieren ging schon mal, hatte manche Idioten von anderen Servern ignoriert, man musste eben mit /ignore Spielername-Servername ignorieren.

siehe http://us.battle.net/wow/en/blog/2259389


----------



## Klos1 (12. Februar 2011)

Mandolito schrieb:


> Bevor ich mich als Tank anmelde, frage ich immer in der Gilde ob jemand mitmöchte, ein oder zwei oder drei weitere aus der Gilde sind mir immer lieber als fremde Spieler, ich weiß nicht was daran verwerflich sein soll. Und warum soll ich dafür bestraft werden ?



Das mit dem Lesen und Verstehen ist nicht so dein Fall, oder?


----------



## rotti08 (12. Februar 2011)

ich meine es hat doch eh keinen sinn ,der tankt leavt nach ein paar sekunden ,nur damit er einem DD vorsprung verschafft, in den seltensten fällen kommt doch in kürze ein neuer tank,jedenfalls ist es so meine erfahrung.meist zerschlägt sich die gruppe und es gibt garkeine instanz.man sollte die deserteurzeit noch höher machen als 30min. obwohl das auch keinen großen effekt hätte denke.es würde nur nen effekt bringen ,wenn dann auch alle charaktere des accounts diese sperrzeit hätten.


----------



## Manaori (12. Februar 2011)

Maxiklin schrieb:


> Also ich bin selbst Tank und finde die Idee mit dem Abzug von Tapferkeitspunkten garnicht mal so schlecht  Aber zum einen sollten 100 reichen und zum anderen sollten es weniger weeden, je länger man in der Inni ist. Hatte schon einige Gimpgruppen, bei der ein Boss bzw. Endboss nicht gelegt werden konnte und dann wäre es Mist wenn alle 100 Punkte abgezogen bekämen.
> 
> Ich wäre auch dafür, wer eine Grp innerhalb der ersten 30 Minuten verläßt, darf den Rest des Tages KEINE Inni mehr betreten, das schließt Raids mit ein
> 
> Wär doch mal was, wenn ne Gildengruppe am Sonntag nicht raiden kann, weil der MT nicht mitraiden kann wegen Deserteirdebuff *g*. Mich als Tank kotzt halt so ein Verhalten an, gehe deshalb fast nur gildenintern in Heros.



Das heißt also, wenns mies läuft, weil deie Gruppe - setup wegens, skill wegns, sonst was wegens - den Endboss nicht schafft, darf ich die Gruppe nicht verlassen, weil ich sonst den ganzen Tag keine Inis mehr gehen kann? Wenn ich angeflamed werde wegen nix und wieder nix und den Flamer nich tkicken kann wegen zB Gildengruppe, muss ich mich trotzdem durchquälen? Wenn sich eine Gruppe auflöst, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, werdne alle bestraft bis auf den, der als letzter in der Gruppe ist - hat sie ja technisch gesehen nicht verlassen?


.... Ne danke. Ehrlich.


----------



## madmurdock (12. Februar 2011)

mristau schrieb:


> laut den aktuellsten patchnotes funktioniert es offenbar doch, also auf jedenfall das ignorieren ging schon mal, hatte manche Idioten von anderen Servern ignoriert, man musste eben mit /ignore Spielername-Servername ignorieren.
> 
> siehe http://us.battle.net...en/blog/2259389



Funktioniert aber erst ab dem aktuellen Patch. Hier der Blue Post mit aktueller Syntax.

"Players can now Ignore other characters from different realms or battlegroups when queuing for Battlegrounds or dungeons using the command: */ignore playername-servername(region)*. Note that the user interface Ignore function and "/ignore playername" command still do not work correctly for players on different battlegroups and will require a future patch to correct."

Man muss also jedes mal peinlichst genau 

1. /ignore
2. Spielernamen
3. Servernamen
4. (Realmpool) 

eintippen, was jedes mal an die 50 Zeichen sein werden. Na super.... Da ist es natuerlich vorprogrammiert irgendwo n Leerzeichen, Klammer, Shift oder wwi Fehler einzubauen.

Also Leute, auf weiter asozial spielen, da die meisten die Syntax dazu eh nicht kennen und selbst wenn sie nach dem 3. mal "Falsch eintippen" es eh sein lassen. Gogo, auf, auf. Die WoW Comm abused noch nicht genug. Da bleibt noch Platz! (Das war Sarkasmus.)


----------



## Lucazz (12. Februar 2011)

MayoAmok schrieb:


> Man kann keine soziale Kompetenz ins Spiel patchen.



Made my day 

Ich wäre auch dafür, dass deine 2. Variante ins Vorschlags-Forum kommt. Nur Mut.


----------



## XRayFanatic (12. Februar 2011)

Was erwartest jetzt von Blizzard ? Die sind schlicht und ergreifend zu dumm um soetwas verhindern zu können. Die Pfeifen bekommen nach 6 Jahren noch nicht mal ne Klassenbalance hin ohne ständig durch Hotfixes zu regulieren (sieht man ja jetzt wieder). Da kommst du gleich mit solch einer Mega-Aufgabe. Bleib mal auf dem Teppich, das is für Blizz schlicht und ergreifend zuviel verlangt !!!!

Btw, danke für den Tip, werd ich jetzt auch machen. Auf die Idee bin ich noch gar net gekommen



Marzani schrieb:


> Tante Edit sagt: Das wäre Stoff für's Vorschlagsforum oder ein Ticket, denn GMs sammeln solche Vorschläge, treffen eine Auswahl und schicken sie zur Softwareschmiede weiter.



Das glaubst net wirklich oder ?? Hallooo, den Osterhasen und Weihnachtsmann gibt es auch nicht. Die Trolle von Blizz Europe sitzen an Ihrem Schreibtisch, dürfen im Forum Ihren vorgegebenen Senf posten und maximal noch ne Anfrage per Mail in vorgefertigter Form beantworten, das war es dann aber auch mit der Herrlichkeit. Glaubst net wirklich das es die Nasen in Amerika interessiert was hier im Support anliegt und welche Vorschläge hier gemacht werden, wenn ja -> werd erwachsen !!


----------



## Nexilein (12. Februar 2011)

XRayFanatic schrieb:


> Das glaubst net wirklich oder ?? Hallooo, den Osterhasen und Weihnachtsmann gibt es auch nicht. Die Trolle von Blizz Europe sitzen an Ihrem Schreibtisch, dürfen im Forum Ihren vorgegebenen Senf posten und maximal noch ne Anfrage per Mail in vorgefertigter Form beantworten, das war es dann aber auch mit der Herrlichkeit. Glaubst net wirklich das es die Nasen in Amerika interessiert was hier im Support anliegt und welche Vorschläge hier gemacht werden, wenn ja -> werd erwachsen !!



Das hat man ja an der Real ID gesehen. Da war der Protest in der deutschen Community groß, in anderen Regionen hat es kaum jemanden interessiert. Deshalb steht jetzt bei jedem Forenpost der echte Name...
Ach moment... das kam ja auf Grund der Proteste doch nicht...


----------



## madmurdock (12. Februar 2011)

Garthel schrieb:


> Ich hab da mal ne Frage...warum wollen hier alle nur die Tanks bestrafen?



Das hat glaub ich keiner so spezifisch gesagt. Es will natuerlich jeder, dass sowohl der "Tank" als auch die Spieler auf seinem Server bestraft werden, die versucht haben, die Mechanik auszunutzen.


----------



## Gidohra (13. Februar 2011)

die erste idee geht schon gar nicht wie soll sich der bebuff stacken wen er gar nicht mit dem debuff reinkann 
falls du meinst das er reingeht nachdem der debuf abgelaufen ist dann wäre das schwachsin den er hat ja schon seine straffe abgesessen


----------



## Ekim (13. Februar 2011)

bei Variante zwei werden natürlich diejenigen, die bereits 40min warten durften, auch bestraft.Sie dürfen sich noch mal einreihen. Das ist jetzt allerdings auch so, wenn man in absolut unfähige Gruppen kommt oder in ini`s die dem Tank nicht passen.


----------



## Mageleo (13. Februar 2011)

aber es gibt auch Situationen wo man als tank einfach nur rausgeeckelt wird.
z.b. kein heal vom Heiler und solche sachen.
wenn man dann leavt als tank dann so ne strafe auch bisschen dumm oder?
oder wenn es leute gibt, die kein movement haben. bzw. ihre Klasse nicht spielen können, oder eher die fähigkeiten richtig einsetzen.


----------



## Snowman_the_cool (13. Februar 2011)

Na wo ist das prob? Mach das selbst auch wenn jemand schnell rein will meld ich als tank an und schon ist man drin und geh und dann kann die gruppe schnell nen anderen tank finden ist doch kein prob muss man halt nicht lange warten wer macht das schon gerne?


----------



## Klos1 (13. Februar 2011)

Mageleo schrieb:


> aber es gibt auch Situationen wo man als tank einfach nur rausgeeckelt wird.
> z.b. kein heal vom Heiler und solche sachen.
> wenn man dann leavt als tank dann so ne strafe auch bisschen dumm oder?
> oder wenn es leute gibt, die kein movement haben. bzw. ihre Klasse nicht spielen können, oder eher die fähigkeiten richtig einsetzen.



Toll...und wenn du mit Leuten spielst, die nicht so gut spielen können, dann gehst du aus der Ini raus, oder? Dafür gehört dir kein Debuff, sondern ein Tritt in den Hintern verpasst. Nur schade, dass sich das nicht so einfach programmieren lässt.


----------



## Sol@ris2 (13. Februar 2011)

als aller erstes nicht der TANK ist das problem sonder der DD der meint er könne sich als TANK vordrängeln. 
also warum soll dann der tank bestraft werden?

also ich bin tank ( pala lvl 84 gerade geworden) und ja ich geh rnd im DF, allerdings gehen mir die kiddys die sich da tümmeln in letzter zeit sowas von auf'n s ... ack.

es stimmt als tank hab ich max 5min wartezeit und aus irgendwelchen gründen hab ich noch eine soziale ader das ich den DF benutze, vielleicht liegt es auch daran das ich DDs & heiler habe und ich diese wartezeiten auch kenne und froh bin wenn ich nach 45min auch mal in eine ini darf.
es ist mir auch vollkommen egal wieviel schaden jemand macht solagne er mir a) nicht die aggroklaut oder wir b) ohne große probleme durchkommen. ( dabei ist mir ein kleiner dd der nur 5kdps fährt lieber wie einer der 13kdps fährt & der sich nicht beherrschen kann).
aber in letzter zeit ...

boah ey nur 90khp?
warum muß ich mich den für meine talentverteilung rechtfertigen? 
warum hast du das geskillt und nicht das? 
wie scheiße bist du den equipt? 
warum kann sich keiner an die targetmarkierungen halt die ich gesetzt habe? nachdem ich mir darüber wieder blöde sprüche anhören mußte? warum bekommt der dd sein cc nicht auf die reihe? ( ambesten noch mit königsmörder geflaggt)

und ich soll dann einen debuff bekommen wenn ich sagen dann macht euren scheiß doch alleine? ihr spinnt doch!!

btw 
das ist der grund warum es kaum noch "richtige / ehrliche" Tanks gibt die sich im DF anmelden oder jemand der tanken lernen möchte, wenn man immer angepubst wird. aber da red ich wohl gegn eine wand ihr armen missverstandenen oder ?


----------



## Fusie (13. Februar 2011)

[DM schrieb:
			
		

> Zottel' date='11 Februar 2011 - 14:02' timestamp='1297432754' post='3012035']
> Hat nicht einer der Buffed Mods nicht schon mal geschrieben dass es sowas ähnliches bereits gibt?
> 
> Dass analysiert wird wer ständig Leute kickt bzw. Gruppen verlässt, und das dann Auswirkungen auf die eigene Platzierung in der Warteschlange hat?
> ...



Ja, da wurde mal etwas in der Art gemunkelt, aber mal ehrlich, sofern es drin ist, merkt man davon rein gar nichts, daher muss schon eine entsprechende "Feedback" Funktion angebaut werden, die dann natürlich auch nicht irgendwie ausgehebelt oder ausgenutzt werden kann.


----------



## Nogori (13. Februar 2011)

hätte da auch noch eine Idee:

JEDER der die Gruppe frühzeitig verläßt bekommt für die Skillung die gerade aktiv ist einen Deserteurbuff, der sich, wie die ganzen Craft-CD's, erst um Mitternacht zurücksetzt.
damit hat auch JEDER die Möglichkeit mit seiner 2. SKillung ( wie auch immer die aussieht) den restlichen Tag weiter zu spielen.. 

wer allerdings meint, sich 2. mal am Tag mitten im Spiel von der Gruppe verabschieden zu müssen ( aus welchen Gründen auch immer) hat eben Pech gehabt.

damit haben alle die mal wirklich wegmüssen, noch ne 2. Chance.. aber den notorischen Leavern wird damit eindeutig ein Riegel vorgeschoben.


----------



## Gidohra (13. Februar 2011)

und was machen reine dd klassen ? die machen dan keinen schaden mehr weil sie die pvp skillung benutzen müssen oder wie ?


----------



## Nogori (13. Februar 2011)

Gidohra schrieb:


> und was machen reine dd klassen ? die machen dan keinen schaden mehr weil sie die pvp skillung benutzen müssen oder wie ?



20G fürs umskillen und 3 Löschtstaub investieren, oder sich benehmen ^^


----------



## Gidohra (13. Februar 2011)

diese idee ist nicht gut da würden auch viele die wo einfach mal weg müssen weil es halt iwas im rl gibt bestraft werden und das solde nicht sein


----------



## 64K (13. Februar 2011)

am schlimmsten find ich als MultiRole Class dass es bereits Spieler gibt die einem anflamen
wenn man nicht mit ihnen in die Gruppensuche geht und kurz die Rolle tank auswählt.
Diese sollten am besten auch eine Sperre erhalten, dass sich das gar nicht erst durchsetzt.


----------



## Leviathan666 (13. Februar 2011)

Almenom schrieb:


> Habt ihr/Haben sie Ideen das Problem zu lösen? Anmerkungen zu den genannten Lösungen?



Um gegen die Lebenszeitverschwendung anzukämpfen könnte Blizzard eigene Bots bereitstellen, die die Gruppe füllen.
Die sind zwar dumm, spielen dafür konstant. Dann wird das Spielen als Einzelner zwar schwieriger aber nicht mehr unmöglich.


----------



## Mageleo (13. Februar 2011)

dann stelle ich mir so ein bot als healer vor^^ leute lasst es och so wie es ist blizzard hat ein gutes und ausgewongenes konzept entwickelt womit jeder zu frieden sein 

wie soll blizzard denn handeln für die DD´s tanks und Heal als bot machen?


----------



## Leviathan666 (13. Februar 2011)

Mageleo schrieb:


> dann stelle ich mir so ein bot als healer vor^^ leute lasst es och so wie es ist blizzard hat ein gutes und ausgewongenes konzept entwickelt womit jeder zu frieden sein
> 
> wie soll blizzard denn handeln für die DD´s tanks und Heal als bot machen?



Wenn dadurch alle mal wieder ein Stück runterkommen und lernen sich wie zivilisierte Menschen aufzuführen wäre es eine Investittion wert.


----------



## Rargor (14. Februar 2011)

Hmmm Tanks werden mit Wartezeit bestraft  ergo weniger Tanks in Warteschleife = DDS müssen länger warten.
hört sich für mich ganz nach einem Bumerang an 

Mein Vorschlag jedesmal wenn sich ein Tankchar einloggt kommt er automatisch in eine Hero Inni und muss sie auch bis zum Schluss bestreiten sonst kann er keine quests abgeben, Ruf farmen, im AH verkäufe tätigen und ach ja er kann nicht im handelschannel rumflamen. Sollte er doch in irgendeiner anderen Weise spass am Spiel haben zählt das als Extremes Bugusing und wird mit lebenslanger Accountsperre bestraft. (ironie off)

Ne im Enst gegen Deppen ist kein Kraut gewachsen da ändern auch keine Zeitstrafen etwas und es ist halt so, dass man niemand Zwingen kann eine Hero fertig zu machen nur weil es zuwenig Tanks gibt. 

Obwohl ich die schwereren Anforderungen in Cata begrüsse, haben sie leider nicht nur das gute in der community hervorgebracht sondern eine grosse Portion Egoismus.
Leider sehe ich im Moment nur drei verschiedene Tanks

1. der leaver der geht sobald einer der DDs wenig schaden macht oder mal eine Heilung zu spät kommt oder gar einmal die Gruppe wiped

2. der Flamer der sobald das obige geschieht, zu schimpfen anfängt statt dem (vieleicht Neuling?) Char Tips zu geben 

3. der Noob (bööses Wort) der vieleicht entnervt von der langen Wartezeit ein eigener Tank gemacht hat ihn aber nicht spielen kann und dann seitens der DDs und Heals geflamed wird und in darum nach dem Zweiten heroversuch entnervt aufgibt 


Ach ja der gute der auch eine Gruppe leiten kann, erklärungen gibt (bei bedarf) und nicht so sehr auf seine GPS (gerechtigkeitspunkte par second) achtet und darum eine Inni vieleicht ein wenig länger dauert  aber allen beteiligten Spass macht gibt es ja auch noch.

Nach einigen patches werden die Heros eh so einfach sein, dass alle wieder durchrennen, daher wird sich dieses Problem auch lösen.


----------



## Valon01 (14. Februar 2011)

Blizz wird keine von dein zwei Möglichkeiten in betracht ziehen warum auch?!
der DF war so von Blizz geplant und sie sind Zufrieden damit, ich denke mal das was der TE da beschreibt ist Ihn mehr als nur einmal passiert,
und jetzt ist er entweder sauer weil Ihm das nicht eingefallen ist und er das nicht machen kann in dem mom.Für mich hört sich das sehr nach Geweine an,
und ich finde nicht das Man die Leute auch noch Bestrafen solte weil sie Kreativ genung waren die 40 min wartezeit zu umgehen,
aber ist schon richtig das dass villt den andern Spielern gegenüber nich unbedingt fair ist aber hey fairness gibts seit Woltk in dem Spiel net mehr,
jeder ist sich selbst der nächste usw.


----------



## Tammy88 (14. Februar 2011)

Um Ehrlich zu sein DA KANN MAN NIX ÄNDERN.

Seit es dem DF gibt wird damit Schabernack getrieben und wenn man alles umsetzen will was einen nervt wärste in 10 Jahren net fertig. Und sind wir doch mal ehrlich wir haben alle schonmal sowas gemacht oder aus sinnfreien Gründen Leute gekickt. Letztens war ich mit nem Tank (der geblieben ist) und einem gildenmember von ihm in einer Instanz das hieß es beim kick der DDs auch nur NEXT! weil die zu wenig Damage gemacht haben. Man kann die Leute net Ändern und nutz einfach selbst die Chancen zum "vordrängeln".


----------



## Schlamm (14. Februar 2011)

Aber diese "Vordrängler" sind doch nur ein klitzekleiner *zeig mit den Fingern wie klein* Anteil. Für mich doch kein Grund aufzuhören mit einem Spiel. 

Wenn der Tank leavt, portet euch aus der Gruppe und macht das was ihr vorher gemacht habt, bis ein neuer da ist.


----------



## Flying-Neo (14. Februar 2011)

Almenom schrieb:


> _
> 2._ Wenn innerhalb einer bestimmten Zeitspanne nach Betreten des Dungeons ein Gruppenmitglied (besser: nur beim Tank) die Randomgruppe verlässt, werden automatisch alle Gruppenmitglieder, die mit ihm per "Suche als Gruppe" in die Randomgruppe gekommen sind, automatisch gekickt. Die automatisch Gekickten erhalten allerdings KEINEN Deserteurdebuff.
> Vorteile: Klingt leicht umsetzbar. Bestraft auch die Käufer. Zu unrecht Gekickte können sofort neu Suchen.
> Nachteile: Kann Unschuldige treffen, wenn ein Gruppenmitglied aus RL gründen weg muss. (Aber da sie ja dann auch keinen Tank mehr mitbringen, wäre die neue Wartezeit nicht völlig ungerechtfertigt. Sie würden lediglich die Zeit verlieren, die sie bereits mit der anderen Gruppe in der Instanz verbracht haben.)



es trifft bei dieser methode vor allem die, die wirklich schon 30 min warten und dann einen inv bekommen und aufgrund deiner hier vorgeschlagenen methode wieder gekickt werden.

ansonsten finde ich gibt es bei weitem wichtigere dinge um die sich blizz kümmern muss, als um sowas. gleich erstmal jemand suchen der sich als tank anmeldet


----------



## Ambros1a (14. Februar 2011)

Passt mal auf es ist ganz einfach! Es ist möglich also ist es ok! 

Ich fand es schon bescheuert als in CSS gesagt wurde, man dürfe im fun/clan-war das Schild nicht benutzen! Warum nicht ? Die Spielmechanik gibt es her! Genauso ist es mit dem weiter vorne einreihen in der Schlange! Es ist möglich also ist es ok! Und es ist in keiner Form Bugusing! Bug Using bedeutet Fehler im Spiel ausnutzen und das wird hier nicht getan! Es ist einfach ein cleverer Trick! Und ich weiss nicht mehr wer es geschrieben hat aber die AUssage " man kann keine soziale Kompetenz ins Spiel patchen " hat den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen!

Das manche Tanks das verkaufen habe ich noch nicht mitbekommen aber es ist doch ok! in 30 minuten farmt man locker 1000g wenn nicht mehr! Also ist es doch ok, dass die Leute sich für 100g 30 min ersparen ? Sie sparen ja sogesehen 900g dabei! Zwar nur indirekt, da sie ja in den 30 minuten farmen könnten, aber wenn ich zum Beispiel mal nur 1 STd zeit habe und ich weiss ich muss gleich weg! DAnn ziehe ich halt über diesen Trick noch schnell ne HEro durch!

Und wem das nicht passt der soll nen Ticket schreiben und nicht ständig in den Foren rum heulen! Leute wie du können froh sein, dass die Inis nochmals in Grund und boden generft wurden, damit ihr überhaupt DF nutzen könnt! Am anfang waren heros nämlich RND teilweise nicht machbar! Erst 2 wochen n ach release wurden sich runter gepatcht!


----------



## RedShirt (14. Februar 2011)

Nogori schrieb:


> 20G fürs umskillen und 3 Löschtstaub investieren, oder sich benehmen ^^



Mein Umskillen kostet 66g, und wenn ich mal ne Weile nix gemacht hab 33g.
3 Löschstaub sinds auch net, weil meist major+prime getauscht werden = 6 Staub.


----------



## Phaldor (14. Februar 2011)

@TE
Ich wäre für die Variante 3. Des weiteren würde ich die Abklingzeit des Deserteurs Accountgebunden machen...
Dann wäre 1. nichts mit umloggen (den die Zeit wird resettet) und 2. muss er dann wirklich die Zeit absitzen...

Lg


----------



## olOlOlo (14. Februar 2011)

Firun schrieb:


> Das habe ich mich auch gefragt wie ich den Text gelesen hatte, mir war so ein verhalten bis dahin unbekannt.
> 
> Ich Spiele schon viel über Dungeon Browser aka( Trottel Lotto) aber sowas habe ich noch nicht erlebt.. Und ich hab schon viel gesehen ^^



Wie kann ein "Moderator" das Wort "Trottel Lotto" in den Mund nehmen???
Alle regen sich über das Niveau der Community auf... wenn scho die Häuptlinge so sind warum sollns die Indiander dann anders machen.
Echt unterste Schublade Buffed!


----------



## MayoAmok (14. Februar 2011)

Ambros1a schrieb:


> Passt mal auf es ist ganz einfach! Es ist möglich also ist es ok!
> 
> Ich fand es schon bescheuert als in CSS gesagt wurde, man dürfe im fun/clan-war das Schild nicht benutzen! Warum nicht ? Die Spielmechanik gibt es her! Genauso ist es mit dem weiter vorne einreihen in der Schlange! Es ist möglich also ist es ok! Und es ist in keiner Form Bugusing! Bug Using bedeutet Fehler im Spiel ausnutzen und das wird hier nicht getan! Es ist einfach ein cleverer Trick! Und ich weiss nicht mehr wer es geschrieben hat aber die AUssage " man kann keine soziale Kompetenz ins Spiel patchen " hat den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen!



Hör auf, meinen Ausspruch für deinen gequirlten Bullshit hier zu benutzen.

Geh weg!


----------



## Tammy88 (15. Februar 2011)

hey Leute mir ist grade aufgefallen hier reden alle nur von wegen der tank meldet sich an udn geht dann raus. ihr könnt das noch einfacher umgehen nimmt einfach eine klasse die sich als tank anmelden kann ist doch egal ob sie wirklich tanken kann oder net  


FLAME ON

P.S. Ich weiß das es komplett gegen den Sinn des Threads ist aber ich musste das mal loswerden bitte net verschieben


----------



## zarix (15. Februar 2011)

Tammy88 schrieb:


> hey Leute mir ist grade aufgefallen hier reden alle nur von wegen der tank meldet sich an udn geht dann raus. ihr könnt das noch einfacher umgehen nimmt einfach eine klasse die sich als tank anmelden kann ist doch egal ob sie wirklich tanken kann oder net
> 
> 
> FLAME ON
> ...




Darum geht es ja !^^


----------



## schmetti (15. Februar 2011)

Ich frage mich die ganze zeit wie man einen klar formulierten Thread mit wirklich unmissverständlichen Äuserungen nicht verstehen kann, lesen die Leute überhaupt bevor sie wirres zeug schreiben?

Lest selbst manche Antworten bevor ihr mich flamt...


Und zum thema: Ich fände variante 2 gut! 



ps. Tante  Edit-War  meint das ich auch schreibe wirres zeug ^^


----------



## Pyrokmane (15. Februar 2011)

Ganz ehrlich, 
ich habe ein viel größeres Problem mit Leuten die wahllos und grundlos kicken. Man wartet schon 30min + auf einen invite und dann (jez kommt ein Beispiel) hat man in der ein Level up und ist kurz damit beschäftigt den Punkt zu verteilen Gruppe rennt weiter jemand anderes macht nen Fehler man selber sagt noch kurz wartete doch wollt kurz Talentpunkt verteilen, und genau 30 Sekunden später kommt der kick obwohl man die gesammte Instanz Fehlerfrei spielt, obwohl man Leistungsträger der Gruppe war.

Ich mein ok wenn jemand übermäßig viel scheiße baut in einer Instanz kicke ich auch aber das war Grundlos.
Ich weiß das es Schwer ist und fast unmöglich, aber da wäre ma ne neue mechanik angebracht, so dass das grundlose kicken bestraft wird.

Die Geschichte mit dem "Vordrängeln " is zwar auch net die feine englische Art, aber ja ich nutze sie Teilweise auch denn leider habe ich auf meinem System häufig "WOW crit errors", so dass ich teilweise 60 minuten und länger warte wegen einer Zweitanmeldung. 
Dafür habe ich neben meinem DD mit dem ich mich anmelde aber auch 2 Tanks die ich täglich mit anmelde und somit dem Tankmangel entgegensteuere.


----------



## qqqqq942 (15. Februar 2011)

Pyrokmane schrieb:


> [...]
> Problem mit Leuten die wahllos und grundlos kicken. Man wartet schon 30min + auf einen invite und dann (jez kommt ein Beispiel) hat man in der ein Level up und ist kurz damit beschäftigt den Punkt zu verteilen Gruppe rennt weiter jemand anderes macht nen Fehler man selber sagt noch kurz wartete doch wollt kurz Talentpunkt verteilen, und genau 30 Sekunden später kommt der kick obwohl man die gesammte Instanz Fehlerfrei spielt, obwohl man Leistungsträger der Gruppe war.
> [...]



Das machen einige, die noch jemanden aus der Gilde in die Grp holen wollen - gilden ep und so


----------



## DoomDomDom (15. Februar 2011)

Naja,aber wenn der Tank dann geht und "die Gruppe" praktisch im stich lässt,warten sie wieder 15-30 Minuten auf den nächsten Tank ^^ Dann wären Sie zwar schneller in der Ini ,

aber müssten dann in der Ini warten bis es los geht.Also fast gehopst wie gesprungen.


Und davon ab,das Niveau in WoW wird immer mehr von sogenannten "Kids" auf eine schwelle gebracht,sodass WoW weniger Spaß macht als noch zu BC zeiten...

Und nein ich mag Kinder ! Aber nicht diese frechen auf deutsch gesagt "Blagen" die meinen sich alles raus nehmen zu können in einer virtuellen Welt.

Gehörte zwar nicht zum Thema aber musste ich mal sagen =)



mfg


----------



## Cyone (15. Februar 2011)

Ich wär auch für Vorschlag 2.

Aber Blizzard hätte noch ne andere Möglichkeit, gegen Tankmangel vorzugehen:
Gebt dem Jäger und dem Hexer endlich einen Tankbaum. 
Aber anstatt unseren Pets noch mehr Tankmöglichkeiten zu geben, nehmen sie uns lieber die Möglichkeit, Bosse zu tanken. Und nehmen anderen Spielern die Möglichkeit, Aggro aufs Pet zu schieben.


----------



## RedShirt (15. Februar 2011)

Selbst wenn *jede* Klasse n Tankbaum hat: das Problem wär das gleiche: "Was? Tanken? Neee, DMG!!"


----------



## schmetti (15. Februar 2011)

DoomDomDom schrieb:


> aber müssten dann in der Ini warten bis es los geht.Also fast gehopst wie gesprungen.
> mfg




warten ja aber nicht unbedingt in der Instanz kannst die Wartezeit mit Farmen/questen u.s.w verbringen.


----------



## DuskwoodProd (16. Februar 2011)

Auf die Gefahr hin das es schon gesagt wurde: Spiel selber nen Tank.

Andererseits seh ich nicht den fehler darin, da nicht nur diese 1 person sondern 3 weitere Spieler dadurch Zeit sparen. Siehs mal von der Seite.


----------



## Bjizzel (16. Februar 2011)

Almenom schrieb:


> _2._ Wenn innerhalb einer bestimmten Zeitspanne nach Betreten des Dungeons ein Gruppenmitglied (besser: nur beim Tank) die Randomgruppe verlässt, werden automatisch alle Gruppenmitglieder, die mit ihm per "Suche als Gruppe" in die Randomgruppe gekommen sind, automatisch gekickt. Die automatisch Gekickten erhalten allerdings KEINEN Deserteurdebuff.
> Vorteile: Klingt leicht umsetzbar. Bestraft auch die Käufer. *Zu unrecht Gekickte können sofort neu Suchen*.
> Nachteile: Kann Unschuldige treffen, wenn ein Gruppenmitglied aus RL gründen weg muss. (Aber da sie ja dann auch keinen Tank mehr mitbringen, wäre die neue Wartezeit nicht völlig ungerechtfertigt. Sie würden lediglich die Zeit verlieren, die sie bereits mit der anderen Gruppe in der Instanz verbracht haben.)



Ich habe mal den Teil der mir wichtig war gefettet.

So - ganz großes Kino - zu unrecht gekickte dürfen also neu *suchen*? Ja suuuuuper. Ich sitze also meine in meinem pool teilweise bis zu 2 Stunden als DD im DF und endlich kommt ein invite. Mit Pech nehmen jetzt Tank / DD / Heiler 25x nicht an und ich warte so nochmal extra 30 Minuten. dann - man glaubt es kaum - ich lande tatsächlich in einem dungeon. Mit solchen asozialen Wesen wie du sie beschreibst. Wir alle fliegen deswegen wieder aus dem Dungeon und ich darf mich netterweise ohne Debuff neu *ANMELDEN*.

Wie großzügig. Nochmal 2-3 Stündchen im DF warten um dann ggf. nochmal mit viel Pech auf so Gestalten zu treffen?

Was genau soll uns diese Idee eigentlich sagen? Irgendwie kommt sie mir nur wie ein billiges Mittel um möglichst viele ehrliche und motivierte Spieler aus dem DF zu vergraulen vor!

Ich bin immernoch dafür das Leute die den Dungeon verlassen einfach einen *mehrstündigen* Debuff und zwar *Accountweit* bekommen! Und schon ist das Problem gelöst! Diejenigen die wirklich aus wichtigen Gründen wegmüssen tangiert das wohl nicht, die Verkäufer solcher Dienste können es dann maximal 1-2x in ihrer onlinezeit anbieten, wenn überhaupt. DAS wäre mal eine Lösung die die Täter bestraft. Am besten noch nach Ablauf des Debuffs eine längere Wartezeit statt instantinvite egal als was der Accountinhaber sich dann anmeldet. Tut ordentlich weh, und solche Gestalten überlegen es sich ggf. 2x so etwas zu versuchen. Noch besser aber natürlich träfe es hier auch ggf. wieder Unschuldige: Bestraft die ganze Gilde mit dem Debuff Accountweit! Solche Typen sind ganz schnell auf dem Server geächtet und unten durch und die Leidtragenden werden sich das nicht lange gefallen lassen!


----------



## Damatadore (16. Februar 2011)

olOlOlo schrieb:


> Wie kann ein "Moderator" das Wort "Trottel Lotto" in den Mund nehmen???
> Alle regen sich über das Niveau der Community auf... wenn scho die Häuptlinge so sind warum sollns die Indiander dann anders machen.
> Echt unterste Schublade Buffed!



Weil der Moderator selbst ein Trottel ist! 

Und das beste, er gibt es doch selbst zu in dem er die "Trottel Lotto" Funktion (seine Worte) benutzt.

Und was noch viel besser ist, er darf mich noch nicht mal legal bestrafen, weil es SEINE Worte waren.  Was er aus gekränkten Stolz macht ist was anderes.


----------



## Gnorfal (16. Februar 2011)

Damatadore schrieb:


> Weil der Moderator selbst ein Trottel ist!
> 
> Und das beste, er gibt es doch selbst zu in dem er die "Trottel Lotto" Funktion (seine Worte) benutzt.
> 
> Und was noch viel besser ist, er darf mich noch nicht mal legal bestrafen, weil es SEINE Worte waren.  Was er aus gekränkten Stolz macht ist was anderes.



Ja, die Sache mit dem Lesen ist wirklich nicht jedem gegeben....
Der Moderator, den Du hier als Trottel bezeichnest, sagte nicht, dass er das Trottel Lotto benutzt, sondern den *"Dungeonfinder aka Trottel Lotto"*.
As known as (auch bekannt als), nur mal deutlich für Dich, weils ja mit dem Lesen nicht so klappt.

Da ich das Trottel Lotto / Idioten Roulette / den Infantilen-Finder / den Degenerierten-Gruppierer nicht nutze, kann ich auch diese Worte dafür benutzen.
Und das Beste ist: Ich machs auch noch

Hail Firun.


----------



## madmurdock (16. Februar 2011)

olOlOlo schrieb:


> Wie kann ein "Moderator" das Wort "Trottel Lotto" in den Mund nehmen???
> Alle regen sich über das Niveau der Community auf... wenn scho die Häuptlinge so sind warum sollns die Indiander dann anders machen.
> Echt unterste Schublade Buffed!



Bei deiner Sig solltest du vorsichtig damit sein überhaupt das Wort "Trottel" in irgend einem Zusammenhang zu nutzen - und sei es nur ein Quote. :>


----------



## Gnorfal (16. Februar 2011)

madmurdock schrieb:


> Bei deiner Sig solltest du vorsichtig damit sein überhaupt das Wort "Trottel" in irgend einem Zusammenhang zu nutzen - und sei es nur ein Quote. :>



signed:-) So kommt man also vom realen Namen Oliver zum Avatarnamen olOllOlolo oder so ähnlich...
Diesen und ähnliche findet man hauptsächlich in dem von mir titulierten





> Trottel Lotto / Idioten Roulette / den Infantilen-Finder / den Degenerierten-Gruppierer


...


----------



## Der Papst (16. Februar 2011)

DuskwoodProd schrieb:


> Auf die Gefahr hin das es schon gesagt wurde: Spiel selber nen Tank.
> 
> Andererseits seh ich nicht den fehler darin, da nicht nur diese 1 person sondern 3 weitere Spieler dadurch Zeit sparen. Siehs mal von der Seite.



das halte ich fuer ein Geruecht, denn diese Leute, vor allem die DDs, haben 35-45min gewartet, nur um direkt nochmal zu warten weil der Tank abhaut. Also nochmal 10-15min oben drauf...

Ergo spart nur derjenige, der in einer Gruppe mit dem Tank war Zeit, da er, UND NUR ER, einen instant invite bekommen hat, und nicht die anderen DDs bzw der Heiler (den man aber aufgrund der viel kuerzeren Wartezeit im Vergleich zum DD mal aussen vor lassen kann)


----------



## Damatadore (16. Februar 2011)

Gnorfal schrieb:


> Ja, die Sache mit dem Lesen ist wirklich nicht jedem gegeben....
> Der Moderator, den Du hier als Trottel bezeichnest, sagte nicht, dass er das Trottel Lotto benutzt, sondern den *"Dungeonfinder aka Trottel Lotto"*.
> As known as (auch bekannt als), nur mal deutlich für Dich, weils ja mit dem Lesen nicht so klappt.
> 
> ...




Wörter zu lesen ist eine Sache aber das ganze auch zu verstehen eine andere. 
Aber nicht so schlimm, es muss auch Leute wie dich geben damit andere herausstechen können  

PS 
Versuche mal weniger Kommas zu setzen°° Wenn du schon Klugscheissen magst.
Lass mich raten BWL Student?


----------



## madmurdock (16. Februar 2011)

Der schrieb:


> das halte ich fuer ein Geruecht, denn diese Leute, vor allem die DDs, haben 35-45min gewartet, nur um direkt nochmal zu warten weil der Tank abhaut. Also nochmal 10-15min oben drauf...
> 
> Ergo spart nur derjenige, der in einer Gruppe mit dem Tank war Zeit, da er, UND NUR ER, einen instant invite bekommen hat, und nicht die anderen DDs bzw der Heiler (den man aber aufgrund der viel kuerzeren Wartezeit im Vergleich zum DD mal aussen vor lassen kann)



Spar dir die Zeichen. :> Es wurde mehrmals in dem Thread erklärt, welche Konsequenzen dies für die anderen Leute in der Queue/Gruppe hat. Manche wollen einfach nicht begreifen, was "Vordrängeln" denn bedeutet und dass man durchaus auf einen schlechten Charakter schliessen kann, wenn man so was, in welcher Form auch immer, anwendet.


----------



## Shantia (17. Februar 2011)

Lt. MMO-Champions wird genau das Problem, welches hier diskutiert wird, gefixed. 
Wenn ein Spieler zusammen mit einem Tank anmeldet, welcher sofort die Ini verlässt, wird der Spieler sofort mitentfernt



_We're making a number of hotfixes to address use of the Dungeon Finder and vote kick tools. The following hotfixes will require realm restarts to implement, which are likely to be next Tuesday's weekly maintenance.

_
_Players who are outside a dungeon for more than a few minutes are now immediately able to be kicked.

_
_If queuing as a group with a tank or healer, and the tank or healer drops group (or is kicked) soon after joining, those that queued with them will also be removed from the dungeon.

_
_If three or more players group queue with each other it will require an additional vote for them to kick anyone they did not group queue with.

_
_If a group queue of 4 kicks the one person that they did not group queue with they will each receive a more severe penalty to their ability to initiate future kicks.

_
_If someone initiates a vote kick for someone they group queued with they will not incur a penalty to their ability to initiate future kicks. _
_With these changes we hope to reduce some undesirable behavior and annoyances, and encourage greater patience when using the Dungeon Finder. In addition, keep in mind that both initiating and agreeing to vote kick have always carried the same weight to your ability to kick in the future. It's always best to save your votes for when it really counts to ensure your ability to kick is available when it does.

We'll of course be watching how these changes work to improve these systems, and always appreciate your feedback.

As these and other hotfixes are implemented, they'll be added to the hotfix blog - __http://us.battle.net/wow/en/blog/2259389#blog_


----------



## MayoAmok (17. Februar 2011)

Jetzt geht das grosse Geschraube los, nur weil einige sich wie Arschlöcher benehmen. 

Naja mal sehen, welches neue Übel das wieder hervorruft. 

Ich frage mich allerdings, warum dieses Verhalten erst jetzt auffällt. Zu WotLK hab ich soetwas nicht bemerkt, (ausgenommen in HDR, wo 90% der Tanks gleich wieder stiften gegangen, aber aus anderen Gründen). Also warum bildet sich solch ein Verhalten erst jetzt heraus? Die Mechanik hätte es früher doch auch schon hergegeben.


----------



## RedShirt (17. Februar 2011)

Bei WOTLK-Daily-HCs kamst Du mit Otto-Arkanmagier, der nebenher Kaninchen füttert, und Günther Tank, der nur 1 Taste belegt hat, auch durch.

Warum kicken? Man legt Bosse notfalls zu zweit, oder (als DK, Pala) die letzten 50% auch allein wenns nötig ist und man Gear hat.

Bei Cata heißt es oft "einer kann die Gruppe in den Tod reißen". Will man dann mit "halbseidenen" Spielern unterwegs sein? Ne, beim kleinsten Anzeichen liegen bei manchen die Nerven blank -> kick.

Wie will Blizzard das regeln? Haben sie schon, 2 Monate schwere Heros, jetzt für alle. Gleiches Prinzip wie bei Raids: jetzt darf jeder Arthas umhauen und noch Bane of the Fallen King werden. Auch, wenn er schon lang alter Content ist.

Das ist OK so.


----------



## Blub Bekifft (17. Februar 2011)

Shantia schrieb:


> Lt. MMO-Champions wird genau das Problem, welches hier diskutiert wird, gefixed.
> Wenn ein Spieler zusammen mit einem Tank anmeldet, welcher sofort die Ini verlässt, wird der Spieler sofort mitentfernt
> ...






Also , ich  queste gerade oder so bekomme ne Einladung weil der andere das auch macht. Endlich ne freundliche  Geste, man Versteht sich, man Harmoniert. Jetzt kommt von ihm die Frage „ hey Lust auf ne Ini? Bin Tank da geht es schnell rein“ Ich freu mich geh na klar mit, endlich kaum Wartezeit und nu Passiert es. Tank geht  weg warum auch immer und ich bin auch draus?



Da stimme  ich mal Mayos ersten Satz ohne Vorbehalt zu.


----------



## Trez (17. Februar 2011)

Blub schrieb:


> Tank geht weg warum auch immer und ich bin auch draus?





Shantia schrieb:


> _
> If queuing as a group with a tank or healer, and the tank or healer drops group (or is kicked) *soon after joining*, those that queued with them will also be removed from the dungeon._




Sollte der Tank/Heiler kurz nach dem Instanzbeitritt die Gruppe verlassen fliegst du automatisch mit.
Mal schaun was für einen Zeitraum Blizz sich da einfallen lässt.


----------



## Cyone (17. Februar 2011)

Blub schrieb:


> Also , ich  queste gerade oder so bekomme ne Einladung weil der andere das auch macht. Endlich ne freundliche  Geste, man Versteht sich, man Harmoniert. Jetzt kommt von ihm die Frage „ hey Lust auf ne Ini? Bin Tank da geht es schnell rein" Ich freu mich geh na klar mit, endlich kaum Wartezeit und nu Passiert es. Tank geht  weg warum auch immer und ich bin auch draus?



Ist doch nicht weiter schlimm für dich. Dann meldest du dich eben nochmal alleine an. Und hast dann die Wartezeit, die jeder andere DD auch hat. Also nichts unfaires für dich, kein Nachteil.
Und wenn du nicht die Zeit dafür hast, auch egal. Dann war der Inni-Besuch ja eh nicht eingeplant.

Ich finde die Regelung toll.
Damit werden die unfairen Vordrängler wieder hinten dran gestellt. Richtig so!


----------



## Throgan (17. Februar 2011)

http://wow.gamona.de...der/#more-50192



> Wenn ihr als Gruppe mit Tank und Heiler den Dungeon-Finder nutzt und der Tank oder der Heiler kurz nach dem Betreten der Instanz die Gruppe verlassen oder herausgewählt werden, werden auch alle anderen Spieler, die mit ihnen in der Gruppe den Dungeon-Finder genutzt haben, aus der Instanz entfernt.



Edit: Ach stand ja schon oben von MMO ....


----------



## Urobeson (17. Februar 2011)

Schlimm ist vor allem, dass im offiziellen Forum schon Tricks diskutiert werden die Mechaniken erneut zu um gehen.

Z. B. dass zwei tankfähige Klassen sich anmelden, a als Tank, b als DD. Invite kommt instant und b verläßt die Ini. Beim anstehenden Rollencheck wählt a dann statt DD Tank.

Da kann man langsam echt das kotzen bekommen bei solch assozialem Gehabe und diese Typen kommen sich dann auch noch vor wie die Helden (Hey ich tu Gutes und helf nem Freund. oder Muahaha, ich bin ja so superschlau).

Ich bin nur froh, dass mir der DF im Allgemeinen hinten vorbeigeht.


----------



## J_0_T (17. Februar 2011)

Urobeson schrieb:


> Schlimm ist vor allem, dass im offiziellen Forum schon Tricks diskutiert werden die Mechaniken erneut zu um gehen.
> 
> Z. B. dass zwei tankfähige Klassen sich anmelden, a als Tank, b als DD. Invite kommt instant und b verläßt die Ini. Beim anstehenden Rollencheck wählt a dann statt DD Tank.
> 
> ...




Doof nur das es bei einem der eingebauten dinge auch mitglieder entfernt die sowas nebenbei benutzen... soweit ich das ma verstanden habe.


----------



## Urobeson (17. Februar 2011)

J_0_T schrieb:


> Doof nur das es bei einem der eingebauten dinge auch mitglieder entfernt die sowas nebenbei benutzen... soweit ich das ma verstanden habe.



Also ich hab das so verstanden, dass wenn ein DD sich durch einen Tank oder Heiler in die Ini ziehen läßt und der Tank/Heiler dann abhaut auch der DD weg ist. Sollte der DD abhauen bleibt der Tank/Heiler in der Ini. Und dieser kann dann beim Rollencheck seine Rolle ändern. Sollte allerdings Blizzard so schlau sein, eine nachgeschaltete ÜBerwachung dranzuhängen um diesen Spieler dann auch zu kicken wäre es wieder Essig mit dem bescheißen.


----------



## Lucindrell (17. Februar 2011)

Mich stört es erheblich MEHR wenn ich nach einer langen Wartezeit einer Ini zugeteilt werde, in der schon Bosse gelegt wurden. 

Du könntest wenn dich die Art und Weise wie sich andere einreihen stört ausschliesslich mit der Gilde Instanzen bestreiten oder dir die Mühe machen im Chat nach 2 weiteren DD´s, Tank und Heal zu suchen.

Ich finde die Mühe lohnt sich definitiv, die paar Minuten die man braucht um "Gleichgesonne" zu finden.

zb:   Lfg Tank, Heal und 2 DD für mehrere Inis

Viele Spieler ziehen Leute des "Heimrealms" vor, da diese Leute viel konzentrierter und besser Spielen als Leute von anderen Servern die man normalerweise nicht mehr trifft.

Also nicht jammern sondern etwas ändern.


----------



## Toastpatriot (17. Februar 2011)

./sign


----------



## Blackos (17. Februar 2011)

aber so sachen waren doch schon zu wotlk zeiten oder irr ich mich da?


----------



## Cazor (18. Februar 2011)

ich farme Ruf mit meiner Priesterin und renne dauernd in Inis über das Tool.

Diese üble Kacke Gruppe entsteht - Tank verlässt die Gruppe - ist mittlerweile bei fast jeder Gruppe! 

Ich buffe schon gar nicht mehr vor dem Pull, weil ich dem Tank meinen Buff nicht auch noch mitgeben will..
Wartezeiten somit im Durchschnitt bei ca 50min, ohne diesen Assi"Trick" ca 30.


----------



## RedShirt (18. Februar 2011)

Cazor schrieb:


> Ich buffe schon gar nicht mehr vor dem Pull, weil ich dem Tank meinen Buff nicht auch noch mitgeben will..



Sobald Du die Gruppe verlässt, sind alle Buffs weg, die von Gruppenmitgliedern gekommen sind. Buff ruhig, der kriegt nix.


----------



## pildaY (19. Februar 2011)

Hotfixes vom 18.Januar: (Auszug)


Spieler können bereits vor Ablauf der 15-minütigen Schonfrist aus der Gruppe ausgeschlossen werden, wenn sie sich länger als 3 Minuten außerhalb des Dungeons aufhalten.
Wenn sich eine bereits bestehende Gruppe inklusive Tank oder Heiler über den Dungeonfinder anmeldet, und wenn dann Tank oder Heiler die Gruppe kurz nach Betreten der Instanz verlassen oder ausgeschlossen werden, entfernt das Tool auch all jene Spieler aus der Instanz, die sich mit Tank oder Heiler gemeinsam angemeldet haben.
Melden sich drei oder mehr Spieler gemeinsam über den Dungeonfinder an, so benötigen sie eine zusätzliche Stimme, um jemanden aus der Gruppe auszuschließen, der sich nicht gemeinsam mit ihnen angemeldet hat.
Wenn sich vier Spieler gemeinsam über den Dungeonfinder anmelden und im Verlauf der Instanz dann das eine Gruppen-Mitglied ausschließen, das sich nicht gemeinsam mit ihnen angemeldet hat, erhalten diese vier Spieler eine härtere Zeitstrafe und müssen länger warten, bevor sie weitere Ausschluss-Abstimmungen einleiten können.
Startet jemand eine Ausschluss-Abstimmung für einen Spieler, mit dem er sich gemeinsam angemeldet hat, erhält er keine Zeitstrafe auf das Einleiten weiterer Ausschluss-Abstimmungen.
Die Strafe für das zu häufige Nutzen der Vote-Kick-Funktion (kein weiteres Nutzen der Vote-Kick-Funktion möglich) wurde von 45 Minuten auf 2 Stunden erhöht.
  Quelle: buffed.de

Scheint als sei vordrängeln in Zukunft kein Problem mehr, auch wenn ich es nie als eins empfand ^^


EDIT: Oh, ist ja nichts neues mehr, Schande über mich!


----------



## JustxShoot (19. Februar 2011)

Und das Ende vom Lied? Es wird für alle nur noch länger dauern, aber Hauptsache den Whinern wurde der Bauch gekrault.... Oberflächlich. Wenn sie merken das sie dann die vollen 45-50 Minuten warten müssen weil es keinen mehr gibt der sie in der Warteschlange hochschubsen kann wird das geflenne von vorne losgehen, jede Wette.

Zu den restlichen Änderungen:

Unsere Stamm hat nun beschlossen ausschließlich nur noch Gildenintern zu gehen, es wird nicht mehr mit Random DDs aufgefüllt, ergo weniger Chancen für Randoms fix in eine Ini zu kommen. Und ich denke nicht das wir die einzigen sind die das ab jetzt so handhaben werden. 




Aber immerhin fährt Blizz ihre letzt angesetzte Schiene Konsequent fort... Probleme oberflächlich anpacken, aber die Wurzel schimmelt weiter fröhlich vor sich hin.


----------



## Leviathan666 (19. Februar 2011)

Ich hab noch ne super Idee wie man das Vordrängeln verhindern kann.
Man hört auf zu spielen.


----------



## hyakiss25 (19. Februar 2011)

finde  es auch blöd aber das ist bald vergangenheit ^^


----------



## Terrorsatan (19. Februar 2011)

Also ich drängel mich gerne vor... kurz auf finden drücken und 3 sekunden später gehts los ;D

Tank sein macht schon spaß... also macht euch einfach einen.


----------



## Dagonzo (19. Februar 2011)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Tank sein macht schon spaß... also macht euch einfach einen.


Du musst nicht von dir auf andere schliessen.
Würde Tanken wirklich so viel Spaß machen, dann würde dieses Problem gar nicht existieren.


----------



## Shwerkorin (19. Februar 2011)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Würde Tanken wirklich so viel Spaß machen, dann würde dieses Problem gar nicht existieren.



Macht ja Spass, nur nicht eben immer. Mit der Eule kann ich auch müde in ne Ini gehen, oder in eine, die ich nicht gut kenne. Mitlatschen kannste (fast) immer. Aber mit meiner Paladine kann ich das so nicht machen. Da muss ich frisch in der Birne sein und mich auskennen - klar mit Ausnahmen wie violette Festung oder sowas.


----------



## Hoschie69 (19. Februar 2011)

Leviathan666 schrieb:


> Ich hab noch ne super Idee wie man das Vordrängeln verhindern kann.
> Man hört auf zu spielen.




Ich hab noch ne super Idee wie man so blöde Beiträge verhindern kann.
Man schaltet das Hirn ein vor dem schreiben.


----------



## Arakon79 (20. Februar 2011)

JustxShoot schrieb:


> Aber immerhin fährt Blizz ihre letzt angesetzte Schiene Konsequent fort... Probleme oberflächlich anpacken, aber die Wurzel schimmelt weiter fröhlich vor sich hin.



Ihr glaubt auch jeden scheiß!


----------



## inselberg (20. Februar 2011)

geht doch immer noch... höffentlich dauert es jetzt auch wieder so lange bis sich der "neue" trick rumgesprochen hat.


----------

